# Fitness goals for next season



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone here not satisfied with their snowboarding abilities because of the shape theyre in? Thats the boat im in. I NEED to lose 30 pounds by next season in order to reach my potential. Its sort of ironic how im thinking about losing weight during the summer to prepare FOR winter....anyway, thats my goal, and it has to happen because im going to be depressed as fuck if i dont.

Anyone else trying to step their fitness game up or slim down for the purpose of riding better next season?


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm going to be trying to lose weight, though not necessarily for snowboarding. Just trying to be less of a fat ass, but also because it might make my riding better. I want to find a snowboard specific workout plan. If I HAVE to work out, maybe being related to snowboarding will actually motivate me to do it...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> ….I want to find a snowboard specific workout plan. If I HAVE to work out, maybe being related to snowboarding will actually motivate me to do it...


Snowboard addiction has a workout routine on vid.





There are a number of decent workout routines for boarding on YT. Here's a link to the search I did,..

Snowboarding Workout

Just be careful with some of them,.. Some are pretty advanced and intense and these can easily injure "Lazy Fat Asses" like you 'n' me if they are rushed into! :injured: :facepalm1:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Snowboard addiction has a workout routine on vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah. Some of those look too advanced for us Chomps. We have to work our "Lazy Fat Asses" up to it. lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I should improve flexibility and body coordination. Oh yeah, and strength in the arms. 
Been taking some power yoga classes back in the day when in university; they actually were great and would help with all those topics... but... uhm... well... hmmm... (I actually don't find a valid excuse why I don't check for new classes :embarrased1::facepalm3


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

neni said:


> (I actually don't find a valid excuse why I don't check for new classes :embarrased1::facepalm3


You're a "Lazy Fat Ass" like Chomps and I?:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> You're a "Lazy Fat Ass" like Chomps and I?:hairy:


Hahaha, not exactly fat, but yes, super lazy in some aspects. Very hard to motivate for indoor activities. 
(I'm doing outdoor sports like horseride, kitesurf, snowboard, hike quite a lot thus leg n core strength is ok - but flexibility/coordination n arms are a pure joke :facepalm3


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've let myself slip a lot because of snowboarding hah. I used to compete in powerlifting + trail running. No competitions this year, partly due to snowboarding and my location, means minimal motivation to train. I'm basically doing the bare minimum to get by. 7 weeks until our season starts, more flexibility work and a bit more jump specific training but otherwise it all feels like a walk in the park compared to what I'm used to :happy:

...Which isn't actually a good thing, I really should get back to where I was last year.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I looked in the mirror one day and didn't like what I saw so I lost 30 lbs last year. I started July 1st and still have the weight off. My only issue is my crash on my board in Dec is still hurting so slowly getting back into trying to work out. As I said I did this for me not my snowboarding ability

My biggest issue isn't the working out as my job is extremely physical, a workout all day long. It was my eating habits. 80% Kitchen time 20% gym time. Even with my body not up to par, I have maintained my weight goal but good eating. I have lost my 6 pack which I want back, so that I'll have to work for. 

Not sure what work outs your doing and I will say I was a gym rat most of my life. I did it right at times, just did the motions on others and I was never an infomercial kinda guy. I will say this the P90 product line is no joke. It kicked my ass and got me into great shape. Interval training worked very well for me. I've never done cross fit but I can already tell from my buddies and seeing it in gyms, it's not for me. 

Good luck on your goal


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Adam718 said:


> Anyone here not satisfied with their snowboarding abilities because of the shape theyre in? Thats the boat im in. I NEED to lose 30 pounds by next season in order to reach my potential. Its sort of ironic how im thinking about losing weight during the summer to prepare FOR winter....anyway, thats my goal, and it has to happen because im going to be depressed as fuck if i dont.
> 
> Anyone else trying to step their fitness game up or slim down for the purpose of riding better next season?


What are your stats? I set a goal of 10kg for myself. That means I need to change eating, workout and general lifestyle (no more chowing down chocolate after wifey goes to bed). I am at 109kg now. 

My motivation, other than snowboarding, is 3 weeks in Indonesia. I basically just want to walk around in a g-string the whole time without it being offensive for once.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll hit cardio more often want to be more lean and I want to start practicing jumps next season


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> I basically just want to walk around in a g-string the whole time without it being offensive for once.


OMG! Pictures in my head... :eyetwitch2:
:laugh:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have some injuries (Knee & shoulder) that have prevented me from working out... It's a bummer because I have the mental will to do it, but the injury is what is stopping me (mainly it's the shoulder injury). And, I can see the downhill slide I am taking since having to stop due to the injury. Having said that, this season isn't quite done for me yet.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to run as fast as I can into trees to build up my endurance.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> I'm going to run as fast as I can into trees to build up my endurance.


That's high intensity interval training, not endurance training.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> I basically just want to walk around in a g-string the whole time without it being offensive for once.


Agree with neni, just the thought of that is offensive.:eyetwitch2:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I gained a lot of strength this season from getting to ride 3-4 days a week. It made riding rough terrain much easier and my jumping and landing seem effortless. 


Just got a downhill bike so that should step up my fitness for sure. Going to ride the bike as much as possible without dying. :injured:

I think my diet is the most important change that I have made. Nutrition based and cut out all fructose corn syrup and bad sugars.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Adam718 said:


> Anyone here not satisfied with their snowboarding abilities because of the shape theyre in? Thats the boat im in. I NEED to lose 30 pounds by next season in order to reach my potential. Its sort of ironic how im thinking about losing weight during the summer to prepare FOR winter....anyway, thats my goal, and it has to happen because im going to be depressed as fuck if i dont.
> 
> Anyone else trying to step their fitness game up or slim down for the purpose of riding better next season?


Hey man, I just got the update on my weight watchers app that I've lost 25 lbs, yeah weight watchers. It ain't manly or anything else, but for me it fucking worked. got another 25 to go, shit did I ever let myself go. I had the strangest piece of luck when I joined New York Sports Club this spring: the completely ripped & tatted guy they set me up with for an orientation was a snowboarder, never would've guessed in a million years. Anyway, he created a snowboard specific workout that I can do twice a week and spend the rest focusing on losing weight. I fucking hate the gym but it's working, yoga helps a bunch and I'm getting back on my bike. I go to the NYSC on Pascific and Boerum in downtown Brooklyn. I'll be happy to share what I got with you man.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> .... snowboard specific workout ....


what does it entail? squats would be one thing I would imagine? core work, etc ??


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

deagol said:


> what does it entail? squats would be one thing I would imagine? core work, etc ??


 Squats, core...etc. I don't have it on me, when I get it I'll post the whole damn thing.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> That's high intensity interval training, not endurance training.


Shit.....I need a trainer.....


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> I fucking hate the gym but it's working, yoga helps a bunch and I'm getting back on my bike. I go to the NYSC on Pascific and Boerum in downtown Brooklyn. I'll be happy to share what I got with you man.


 I'm going to NYSC on belt parkway sometimes. Place is really crowded.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> I'm going to NYSC on belt parkway sometimes. Place is really crowded.


yeah I bet, I'm lucky that on most days I can be finished by 5:30 the latest, shit goes bonkers after that. My buddy went in at 9 the other night and there was a line for treadmills, gotta love NYC work hours


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> what does it entail? squats would be one thing I would imagine? core work, etc ??


Do your knees a favour and _don't _do actual squats (no up-down-up-down), but squat _and hold_ the squatted position. Same effect on strengthen the muscles but way gentler for the knees joints. Next step: do it one legged. Next step: on a balance board, one legged.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Do your knees a favour and _don't _do actual squats (no up-down-up-down), but squat _and hold_ the squatted position. Same effect on strengthen the muscles but way gentler for the knees joints. Next step: do it one legged. Next step: on a balance board, one legged.


This! In martial arts, it's called horse stance, and god damn, it hurts. To get to your first belt you have to hold a horse stance for two minutes. Which sounds easy, but it only _sounds_ easy.

And since snowboarding means holding a semi-squat position for minutes at a time, this is def the way to go.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have no problem with strength and am actually pretty flexible. I need to drop some weight. probably 25kg would be nice. It is a life long war but damn it gets harder to win the battles as you get older.....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I actually don't do squats anyway cuz my knees hate them.., but know that some people do them with weights.. not for me.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm looking for something to do that will help me get some feeling for the board when it's off the snow. Just doing a 180 I have to think about WAY too hard. And when I leave the snow I have a hard time getting my knees up, but then back down again to absorb any sort of shock. 

My ollies are pretty much non existent. I just can't get the pop, pull up knees thing down, again over thinking it all. The whole thing seems alien to me. I know it' a repetition thing, but I'm not on the snow enough to get it down, so need something to try dry land to get it down.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> This! In martial arts, it's called horse stance, and god damn, it hurts.


Ha, interesting. Didn't know that, tho it fits. 
I could have added this as a final step: now go ride a horse on a race track with short stirrup straps (the only "solid ground" you have is standing with a small part of your football on a narrow stirrup, which is connected to the saddle by a leather strap at both sides only going through loops, thus a very instable ever moving "fixation", plus the saddle sits on an animal whith big movements... can you imagine the amount of balance, leg n core strength you need to compensate for all these unstable factors? )


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

f00bar said:


> I'm looking for something to do that will help me get some feeling for the board when it's off the snow. Just doing a 180 I have to think about WAY too hard. And when I leave the snow I have a hard time getting my knees up, but then back down again to absorb any sort of shock.
> 
> My ollies are pretty much non existent. I just can't get the pop, pull up knees thing down, again over thinking it all. The whole thing seems alien to me. I know it' a repetition thing, but I'm not on the snow enough to get it down, so need something to try dry land to get it down.


I don't Ollie a lot because I ride a stiffer board and it's a lot of work, but that is something you can definitely practice off season on some carpeting or the lawn.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

deagol said:


> I actually don't do squats anyway cuz my knees hate them.., but know that some people do them with weights.. not for me.


Wall sits are a good substitute and can be done anywhere.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> This! In martial arts, it's called horse stance, and god damn, it hurts. To get to your first belt you have to hold a horse stance for two minutes. Which sounds easy, but it only _sounds_ easy.
> 
> And since snowboarding means holding a semi-squat position for minutes at a time, this is def the way to go.


Yup, I do single leg squats (and variations) as part of my fitness program.
I used to do barbell squats when I was younger, but these body weight squats are VERY challenging and effective. They also don't require you to put a tonne of weight on your back.
Neni' suggested progression sounds excellent btw.

If you are looking at improving your overall strength, you might consider the program I follow - Home - GymnasticBodies. You cannot hide any weaknesses in this program!
If you are focusing on losing weight, there have been good suggestions in this thread already.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> What are your stats? I set a goal of 10kg for myself. That means I need to change eating, workout and general lifestyle (no more chowing down chocolate after wifey goes to bed). I am at 109kg now.
> 
> My motivation, other than snowboarding, is 3 weeks in Indonesia. I basically just want to walk around in a g-string the whole time without it being offensive for once.


I'm 5' 10", and weigh roughly 235 pounds (106 KG). I need to lose at least 30 pounds (13.5 kilos).

I have one big problem: I keep telling myself that im going to start dieting and exercising any day now and it's going to be awesome to be thinner and shred it up next season. The problem is that I've been telling myself this for over a month and I still haven't started.

This shit is hard.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

AgingPunk said:


> Hey man, I just got the update on my weight watchers app that I've lost 25 lbs, yeah weight watchers. It ain't manly or anything else, but for me it fucking worked. got another 25 to go, shit did I ever let myself go. I had the strangest piece of luck when I joined New York Sports Club this spring: the completely ripped & tatted guy they set me up with for an orientation was a snowboarder, never would've guessed in a million years. Anyway, he created a snowboard specific workout that I can do twice a week and spend the rest focusing on losing weight. I fucking hate the gym but it's working, yoga helps a bunch and I'm getting back on my bike. I go to the NYSC on Pascific and Boerum in downtown Brooklyn. I'll be happy to share what I got with you man.


Niceee. I envy you for being half way to your goal. It's probably a lifestyle to you at this point. Can you shoot me a message with your workout regimen?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Neni' suggested progression sounds excellent btw.


Such a thingy is in my bathroom alla time. Quite a good exercise to balance squatted & on one leg - make use of the dead time while brushing teeth a.s.o.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I should just bulk back up to 285. I went really fast back then.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Adam718 said:


> I'm 5' 10", and weigh roughly 235 pounds (106 KG). I need to lose at least 30 pounds (13.5 kilos).
> 
> I have one big problem: I keep telling myself that im going to start dieting and exercising any day now and it's going to be awesome to be thinner and shred it up next season. The problem is that I've been telling myself this for over a month and I still haven't started.
> 
> This shit is hard.


Yeah it's a lifestyle that sucks at times, but it gets a bit easier as time goes on, definitely noticed a difference this year in my stamina and even though I rode two fewer days this year I got more vertical feet in, so at least for me it works and is worth it. I will post the workout when I get a chance. Unfortunately my wife's grandma just took a turn for the worse so we may be busy the next few days.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just turned 40, holy fuck.

Still feels like I'm 15 though, not physically, my body is beat to shit, mentally haha

My whole life I've been skinny, minus the time I broke my tail bone.

Played every sport, only just joined football @ 18 years old.

Most guys on my team had played since they were tiny little kids.

Played one season with 16-18 year old's, I was a monster. haha

I had about 5 or 6 of the team members in my gym class & we always used to play football everyday.

My classmates talked me into it. haha

But the coaches had never seen nor heard of me so they didn't know what to expect? They thought because it was my first year ever playing, I'd suck.

Haha, I don't roll like that.:finger1: I wanted to be a wide out, that's my spot & safety or just a roaming killer haha.

They put me @ defensive end buck sixty 5:eyetwitch2:
Fat guys can't stop me, haha, I'm too quick, I can run around you haha
It was fuckin' awesome, but that season was half way over.

The only place I could play after that was 19-22 year old's community ball.
This was nothing like 16-18 year old's haha these dudes were full on MEN.

None of my teammates/classmates made the team. I tried out for wideout, ended up playing that & slotback.

I told my coaches I had never been a wideout before & that I only just started playing football mid way through the last season.

Of course he asked me what position they had me at?

When I told them, it was like I was doin' a stand up comedy act or somethin'?

But for shits & giggles they put me on defensive end for a couple practices, I never end up playin' D end, haha but they kept puttin' me in the line on D after that on punts.

Anyway.......

I've never had a six pack my entire life, not during football(I partied way too much) or when I had to go to Wilderness camp, twice, consecutively in a row That was the best _shape _ I've ever been in, in my life.
I could run 10k & wouldn't even get winded.

Right now, @ 40 years old. I have a six pack.:eyetwitch2: I might be able to do a 10k, in a couple hours So I'm not in the best shape I've ever been in but, I have my first 6 pack.

How I got it, haha, makes me laugh.
Makin' bubble hash

Yup, that is correct. Smashing a tennis racket into a huge bucket full of crushed ice & weed, 80 billion times. haha

A full on 6 pack.

There's hope for you yet there Klingdawg haha:dry:


TT


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm gonna punch trees all summer so when I punch a tree while riding in the woods again I'll be ready.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> What are your stats? I set a goal of 10kg for myself. That means I need to change eating, workout and general lifestyle (no more chowing down chocolate after wifey goes to bed). I am at 109kg now.
> 
> My motivation, other than snowboarding, is 3 weeks in Indonesia. I basically just want to walk around in a g-string the whole time without it being offensive for once.


Let's be honest for a minute... a man in a g-string is offensive no matter the physique. :laugh:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I just turned 40, holy fuck.
> 
> Still feels like I'm 15 though, not physically, my body is beat to shit, mentally haha
> 
> ...


I like your exercise routine! :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> I'm gonna punch trees all summer so when I punch a tree while riding in the woods again I'll be ready.


Loved that sign in Breck "trees hurt - slow down" :laugh:. I can confirm. Been knocked out by hitting a tree while competing (eventing) - yes, they're pretty rigid and _do_ hurt. 

Had never been riding trees on a snowboard till this season, in Breck. Had always struggled to imagine how this would be... Can't say if they where tight or not, steep or not as I've no comparison, but hell.. for me they were a sweet challenge and also a pretty good core exercise! It's long ago since I felt such sore core muscles :happy:.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Quick answer to the OP - YES!!

Going into this snowboarding season I was 270 lbs. I weighed myself 2 weeks ago and was down to 260 lbs. Not bad I guess... the only "routine" I did was 3 sets of 10 push-ups (now up to 15) with 4 sets of 25 squats each morning and then snowboarding on the weekends, when time/schedule permitted. I've been sticking to the squats and push-ups pretty much every day. As I mentioned, I'm now up to 3 sets of 15 push-ups after starting at 2 sets of 10 in the beginning.

Now, the wife has gotten us a gym membership to the gym down the street. I have been doing the stationary/exercise bike and have enjoyed doing that. I am hoping to lose a bunch of weight. I don't really have a # goal in mind, I just want to lose weight and get in better shape. I'll incorporate more balance and weight training into the routing coming soon, but not sure what I should focus on. With our membership, we get a free training session, so I want to see what the trainer has to say about a routine and hopefully when I mention snowboarding he/she will have some helpful tips.

I know I need to work on balance as well since sometimes I lose my balance when I hit a bump, especially if I am in the middle of carving. My gym has some of those Bosu balls, I like the idea of putting the 2 of them next to each other to get better balance. It kind of simulates having your feet separated by 2 different bindings and having to balance together, but separately as well. According to the Bosu site, I'll need to lose another 10 lbs before I do that though as their max weight is 250.

I have always been a larger guy. I'm 6' or 6'-1/2" and in high school I weighed 240-250. So, if I lose another 10-15 lbs, I'll weigh the same as I did in high school ~12 years ago. That's not my goal, but it would certainly be nice to get to that point and get past it. In my head, I'd like to get down to 240/250 before I start working on my flexibility and more snowboard-specific training like one-legged squats and that kind of thing. I don't want to hurt myself being too heavy right now.

Like some of you others, I am real lazy, so getting to the gym in itself is a constant battle. I'm not planning to do any dieting. I love food. So, I'll work out and hope to get results that way. I eat pretty decent as it is, just maybe have portions which are too large normally. My wife cooks with little to no salt and we rarely do fast food, so I think I'm off on the right foot there.

My only real goal I have actually set for myself so far is to get in good enough shape to be able to hike and snowboard at Tuckerman's Ravine next season.

Sorry for the long post/rant.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I feel you Jcb, I also love food. I'm not changing my diet too much, just trying to incorporate fruits and yogurt instead of cookies and other less than healthy snacks.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Let's be honest for a minute... a man in a g-string is offensive no matter the physique. :laugh:


Don't worry, I bleach. What a difference that makes.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Don't worry, I bleach. What a difference that makes.


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit. :laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> Don't worry, I bleach. What a difference that makes.


I wish I could bleach my brain after reading this. uke:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Adam718 said:


> I'm 5' 10", and weigh roughly 235 pounds (106 KG). I need to lose at least 30 pounds (13.5 kilos).
> 
> I have one big problem: I keep telling myself that im going to start dieting and exercising any day now and it's going to be awesome to be thinner and shred it up next season. The problem is that I've been telling myself this for over a month and I still haven't started.
> 
> This shit is hard.


Start with walking.
Simple, straightforward walking.
No technique to learn, no crowded gym, no special equipment beyond a good pair of walking/running shoes. (Hmm, maybe an iPod for some music if you wish.)

A fellow with whom I used to work transformed his physique just by walking purposefully (not strolling) and consistently for months.
Once you have built some stamina and likely lost some weight, you can move on to some of the suggested regimens in this thread.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> Don't worry, I bleach. What a difference that makes.


Hahaha. Anal bleaching?????


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

To everyone planning or suggesting to use cardio to lose the weight, don't. Cardio is great and I highly recommend it, but if your sole purpose of doing it is to lose weight it becomes a massive chore, and it also corresponds to a greater appetite compared to weight training. 

To lose weight, diet is #1, don't bullshit yourself here.
Weights are #2, building lean muscle makes your body burn more calories throughout the day. Replace 5lb of fat with muscle and you will burn more energy at rest, definitely helps in the long run.
Cardio to improve fitness, for fun, and as an addition to calorie burning. For most people doing 30 minutes of cardio 2-3 times a week will not have much of an impact on their weight. Their health and fitness will certainly improve, but it's not the way to drop the pounds.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Quick answer to the OP - YES!!
> 
> Going into this snowboarding season I was 270 lbs. I weighed myself 2 weeks ago and was down to 260 lbs. Not bad I guess... the only "routine" I did was 3 sets of 10 push-ups (now up to 15) with 4 sets of 25 squats each morning and then snowboarding on the weekends, when time/schedule permitted. I've been sticking to the squats and push-ups pretty much every day. As I mentioned, I'm now up to 3 sets of 15 push-ups after starting at 2 sets of 10 in the beginning.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're down 10 pounds. It's going to be tough without changing your diet though! Diet is pretty much 80% when it comes to dropping weight. Just remember one thing: You can lose weight by dieting and not exercising, but you can't lose weight if you exercise while eating a lot - Of course I mean within reason. You can go without a calorie deficit and still lose weight if you're very active, but every pound is harder to lose than the last.

Good luck!

I forgot to mention that the main reason I'm trying to lose weight is to be able to jump higher and land more easily in the terrain park. I love jumps, it's my favorite aspect of snowboarding by far. I progressed to the point of being able to to smaller jumps and throwing some grabs in, but i felt like my weight was holding me back from getting the air time I really crave.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Adam718 said:


> ….I keep telling myself that im going to start dieting and exercising any day now and it's going to be awesome to be thinner and shred it up next season. The problem is that *I've been telling myself this for over a month and I still haven't started.*
> 
> *This shit is hard.*


Unfortunately,.. It never get any easier either! :blink: 

There is a very long (…and complicated) story behind it, but in 2009, I lost 40-50 lbs of the 120 lbs _total_ that I eventually lost by walking! I started out walking about 2-2.5 miles and worked up to 4-5 miles a day at a brisk pace of 4+mph.

That was about the limit I could accomplish thru walking and with my arthritis, I wasn't able to tolerate running or jogging. So I got myself a MTB! I plugged a 7-12 mile road ride every other day into my daily walking rotation.

Eventually, I wound up with a gym membership and started some weight training on my own without any supervision. That was a mistake! I was a little too enthusiastic and pushed harder than I should have. As a result, I wound up saddling myself with some very persistent and painful tendonitis & repetitive motion injuries!

My point in telling you this? You can certainly see real success by starting out slow and working up to a more intense workout. Just be careful, and when you feel you are ready to crank things up and get into something more intense,.. like weight training? Get yourself a good, knowledgeable trainer or at least some proper supervision in the beginning. 

That way you'll avoid the mistakes I made. Cuz let me tell you,.. that tendonitis shit was painful as hell, and took _forever_ to get any better!! Some of it continued to pester me for a good 2-3 years afterward!

Good luck!
…and just so you know? Recovering from my back injury and subsequent surgeries? I'm in the same boat as you! My diet has gone to shit! I've gained back 40-45 lbs of what I lost. And what's worse? After 6-7 months of immobility, _All_ the muscle I worked so hard to get, is gone! _ALL of it!_  :sad:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Adam718 said:


> Anyone here not satisfied with their snowboarding abilities because of the shape theyre in? Thats the boat im in. I NEED to lose 30 pounds by next season in order to reach my potential. Its sort of ironic how im thinking about losing weight during the summer to prepare FOR winter....anyway, thats my goal, and it has to happen because im going to be depressed as fuck if i dont.
> 
> Anyone else trying to step their fitness game up or slim down for the purpose of riding better next season?


Bulletproof coffee:jumping1::jumping1: Since starting dropped pounds gained muscle and now I"m one lean snowboarding machine :facepalm1::facepalm3:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You also need to listen to your body. I was going gang buster, getting lean and sporting the 6 pack. I over looked my back screaming to slow down on the cardio specifically the Plyometrics I was doing. All that jumping was compressing my spine again and eventually took me out and slowed down my riding progression as well.

Set small *obtainable goals* goals are meant to be reached and reassessed. 
Don't say I need to lose 30 lbs in one year. Start by 5 lbs in a month. Then next goal 6 lbs in 6 weeks, then 2 pounds in 4 weeks or some smaller manageable goals. This is less daunting of a task then the one big huge number. Plus every time you reach that goal you have a great feeling of accomplishment. 
OH and single ingredient foods is a huge help and very easy to stick with 

Don't remember who posted they don't know when to start. Start when your ready and don't change that date. I said July 1 and that was my day, it was a random no meaning day like a week out. There are no excuses to when to start if you want to start. You just do. If you keep making excuses you really don't want to start deep in the back of your mind. 
Plus starting can be as simple as changing your diet. I'm quitting diet soda and switching to water. Doesn't need to be a major revamp, small obtainable goals will lead to success.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Adam718 said:


> Glad to hear you're down 10 pounds. It's going to be tough without changing your diet though! Diet is pretty much 80% when it comes to dropping weight. Just remember one thing: You can lose weight by dieting and not exercising, but you can't lose weight if you exercise while eating a lot - Of course I mean within reason. You can go without a calorie deficit and still lose weight if you're very active, but every pound is harder to lose than the last.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I forgot to mention that the main reason I'm trying to lose weight is to be able to jump higher and land more easily in the terrain park. I love jumps, it's my favorite aspect of snowboarding by far. I progressed to the point of being able to to smaller jumps and throwing some grabs in, but i felt like my weight was holding me back from getting the air time I really crave.


Well, I guess I shouldn't say not changing diet at all. We're trying to have more smoothie/real snacks as opposed to junk like cookies and whatnot. Also, I switched from a bagel every morning for breakfast to yogurt and granola, so that's probably a positive switch towards a "diet" I suppose. :laugh:



chomps1211 said:


> Unfortunately,.. It never get any easier either!
> 
> There is a very long (…and complicated) story behind it, but in 2009, I lost 40-50 lbs of the 120 lbs _total_ that I eventually lost by walking! I started out walking about 2-2.5 miles and worked up to 4-5 miles a day at a brisk pace of 4+mph.
> 
> ...


We are both making sure to see a trainer before getting into any real kind of lifting/weight routine. I remember stuff from when I trained for crew back in High School, but definitely need a refresher.



SnowDogWax said:


> Bulletproof coffee:jumping1::jumping1: Since starting dropped pounds gained muscle and now I"m one lean snowboarding machine :facepalm1::facepalm3:


Well, that's the goal at least, right?! :laugh:



ThredJack said:


> I feel you Jcb, I also love food. I'm not changing my diet too much, just trying to incorporate fruits and yogurt instead of cookies and other less than healthy snacks.


I'm basically doing the same thing! mmmmmm cookies :hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I gained a lot of strength this season from getting to ride 3-4 days a week. It made riding rough terrain much easier and my jumping and landing seem effortless.
> 
> 
> Just got a downhill bike so that should step up my fitness for sure. Going to ride the bike as much as possible without dying. :injured:
> ...


+1 for cutting out fructose & sugars not easy but has huge results ....


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I'm looking for something to do that will help me get some feeling for the board when it's off the snow. Just doing a 180 I have to think about WAY too hard. And when I leave the snow I have a hard time getting my knees up, but then back down again to absorb any sort of shock.
> 
> My ollies are pretty much non existent. I just can't get the pop, pull up knees thing down, again over thinking it all. The whole thing seems alien to me. I know it' a repetition thing, but I'm not on the snow enough to get it down, so need something to try dry land to get it down.


Time to start strapping in at home and do some carpet shredding! I made a balance bar, threw some scrap carpet on it and volia practice 180s on, off and over all day


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

I got into better shape last summer and it really helped my riding this past season. 

I used intermittent fasting and exercise. I used bodybuilding.com to help with the weight training because trainers are expensive. That site is great. Its not just a body builder site. It has everything. Tons of free work out programs with all kinds of different results. A lot of the programs have video instructions everyday from a trainer to make sure you are doing everything correctly.

Diet is everything when it comes to getting fit. Go online and find a daily calorie calculator to see how much calories you should be eating a day to maintain your current weight. After you know that number you can cut your calorie intake. Also, counting your macros is very important. 40%protein 40%carbs and 20%fats is what works best for me. Getting macros right and doing intermittent fasting the fat falls off.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

dropping weight is easy , what is not easy is the discipline that it requires to keep it off.

If you want to drop the weight. Lose the carbs grains , sugars, rice, 
eat fatty meat, and nuts, green salads,berries,cheese lots of protein and fiber.

The more fat with the protein the faster the weight will drop.
Be fore warned, that the minute you start to introduce the carbs back in, the weight will also come back

Grains/Sugar are so addictive the above is hard to follow. just like cigarettes
one slip and you are back into the addiction


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The reason when you cut out carbs and reintroduce them that your weight changes so dramatically is that for every gram of glycogen (stored carbohydrate) that you store, your body also stores 3 grams of water. Low carb diets are a fast way to see 'good' results in the first few days, but it effectively means jack shit. Fat loss is what matters, not weight/water loss due to a low carb diet. It all comes back as soon as you reintroduce carbs, fat doesn't.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Americans sure are a meaty breed. :happy:

At 6'2" and 185 lbs my problem isn't fat but rather lack of core strength, with everything that follows from that. Need to get going with my physiotherapy exercises, and then go surfing this summer, and then keep going with the physiotherapy exercises. Simple as that. Training tonight when I get home from work.



Adam718 said:


> I have one big problem: I keep telling myself that im going to start dieting and exercising any day now and it's going to be awesome to be thinner and shred it up next season. The problem is that I've been telling myself this for over a month and I still haven't started.


That's not how you do it. You start _now_. Do it now! Leave the computer right now, lie down and do some push ups and crunches or something, as a start to your new life training. Then come back to the computer and tell us you did it. If you don't do it now, you might as well postpone it forever. Go.



timmytard said:


> Right now, @ 40 years old. I have a six pack.:eyetwitch2: I might be able to do a 10k, in a couple hours So I'm not in the best shape I've ever been in but, I have my first 6 pack.
> 
> How I got it, haha, makes me laugh.
> Makin' bubble hash
> ...


A few years ago I caught a bad cold that just wouldn't let go & kept coughing for 3 months. Developed a mighty fine six pack from that alone. Crazy.



larrytbull said:


> If you want to drop the weight. Lose the carbs grains , sugars, rice, eat fatty meat, and nuts, green salads,berries,cheese lots of protein and fiber.
> 
> The more fat with the protein the faster the weight will drop.
> Be fore warned, that the minute you start to introduce the carbs back in, the weight will also come back
> ...


This. I did this in the Autumn of '13 and it worked. Both parts of it - cutting the carbs and falling back into the addiction. :embarrased1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

This thread reminds me of:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yErb0jzIPL8


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Down from 220lbs to 173 aiming for 165........running my first marathon May 31st and shooting for a 4:30 time.

Fell in love with running, 16 mile run followed up by awesome drinks and food is great and as a bonus my ascent times have dropped significantly.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Down from 220lbs to 173 aiming for 165........running my first marathon May 31st and shooting for a 4:30 time.
> 
> Fell in love with running, 16 mile run followed up by awesome drinks and food is great and as a bonus my ascent times have dropped significantly.


Great on the weight loss... keep doing those long runs plan on knee or hip replacement down the road

As already been mentioned it's not weight loss... it's fat lost... so get % body fat checked...


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Down from 220lbs to 173 aiming for 165........running my first marathon May 31st and shooting for a 4:30 time.
> 
> Fell in love with running, 16 mile run followed up by awesome drinks and food is great and as a bonus my ascent times have dropped significantly.


Good for you! I'd love to get into running, unfortunately the only impetus that seems to work is being chased. That said the zombie runs and obstacle course races are definitely intriguing, I loved that stuff when I was younger. 3 more lbs and I'll hit 199 which will be a huge psychological attainment. 175 is my longterm target at the moment.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Down from 220lbs to 173 aiming for 165........running my first marathon May 31st and shooting for a 4:30 time.
> 
> Fell in love with running, 16 mile run followed up by awesome drinks and food is great and as a bonus my ascent times have dropped significantly.





AgingPunk said:


> Good for you! I'd love to get into running, unfortunately the only impetus that seems to work is being chased. That said the zombie runs and obstacle course races are definitely intriguing, I loved that stuff when I was younger. 3 more lbs and I'll hit 199 which will be a huge psychological attainment. 175 is my longterm target at the moment.


Congrats to both of you guys!!

Part of the reason I like the exercise bike is I can keep my heart rate and speed up while using resistance and it doesn't put a pounding on my feet/knee joints like the treadmill does.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> This thread reminds me of:


OMG,..!! That "Evil" voice is *EXACTLY* what I hear in my head whenever I'm debating "_do I really need to eat that???_"  :rofl4:


:hairy:

-edit-
…that's also just about how I'd look in "Drag!!"  :rofl4:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> OMG,..!! That "Evil" voice is *EXACTLY* what I hear in my head whenever I'm debating "_do I really need to eat that???_"  :rofl4:
> 
> :hairy:


*LAY OFF ME I'M STARVING*!!:rofl4:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Great on the weight loss... keep doing those long runs plan on knee or hip replacement down the road
> 
> As already been mentioned it's not weight loss... it's fat lost... so get % body fat checked...


Dude your living in the 80's with your knee\hip information, "Born to Run", "Eat and Run" and "Finding Ultra" books totally changed my life and moving to a 90-95% vegan diet has cut my muscle\body recovery time down by at least 50% , we now know that the way people ran in the 80\90 and the shoes they wore caused a lot of problems and that getting back to a "barefoot" running style(zero drop shoes) is far easier on your joints.......humans and literally been running for millions of years........it WAS our foot wear(and heel striking) that was causing injuries.

Distance runners have a lower instances of knee and joint issues as they age, proper running and training techniques, shoes and nutrition is key.

I never participated in sports in high-school\college so at the age of 37 my knees are still pretty fresh even with many hours of backpacking, snowboarding and mountain biking.

Since I started running my resting heart has dropped by almost 20 BPM , I haven't checked my BMI lately but I haven't been this fit,strong since I was in my late teens.........

I've personally done the "Pepsi challenge" with food and fitness so I feel like I have a pretty good idea of what my body is telling me



AgingPunk said:


> Good for you! I'd love to get into running, unfortunately the only impetus that seems to work is being chased. That said the zombie runs and obstacle course races are definitely intriguing, I loved that stuff when I was younger. 3 more lbs and I'll hit 199 which will be a huge psychological attainment. 175 is my longterm target at the moment.


Hell yea man good for you


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure if mentioned but has anyone tried the calorie restriction diet?

I tried it last year and it worked well. Fell off for a few months but I'm back at it.

So basically all you do is math. You look at the calories in everything you eat or drink, add them together to get the total.

Each persons goal calorie count is different based on gender, age and size.

Its also supposed to keep you healthy and live longer. 

For example: I try to only consume 2,000 calories a day until I reach my goal weight 175-180 then I will consume around 2,500 calories.

What makes it easy is you don't have to go all scientific with what to or not to eat. You just do math which is cut and dry. 

Obviously you'd like to choose healthy options for food and drink choices but you can have some not so healthy things but you gotta make sure you stay within your calorie count. 

https://www.fightaging.org/archives/2002/11/calorie-restriction-explained.php

Counting calories: Get back to weight-loss basics - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Dude your living in the 80's with your knee\hip information, "Born to Run", "Eat and Run" and "Finding Ultra" books totally changed my life and moving to a 90-95% vegan diet has cut my muscle\body recovery time down by at least 50% , we now know that the way people ran in the 80\90 and the shoes they wore caused a lot of problems and that getting back to a "barefoot" running style(zero drop shoes) is far easier on your joints.......humans and literally been running for millions of years........it WAS our foot wear(and heel striking) that was causing injuries.
> 
> Distance runners have a lower instances of knee and joint issues as they age, proper running and training techniques, shoes and nutrition is key.
> 
> ...


I'm skeptic about your information regarding running and knee/hip/etc. joint issues. It is common sense - when running, especially on hard surfaces like tar/cement that the joints take more of a beating than something with lower or no impact to the joints.

Of course technique and proper shoes can/will help. But, to say that the repetitive blows of the feet/knees/hips/etc. hitting the ground doesn't hurt your joints is naive. I have no problem with those books, but they're not written by scientists, these are not scientific journals. Nothing they "discover" or put out there needs to be proven or judged by their peers or actual scientists.

It is great that you run and it helps with your body and health. I am not trying to say running is a bad thing. Running is a good thing. But, let's not sit here and pretend like running doesn't hurt your joints to a certain degree.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Dude your living in the 80's with your knee\hip information, "Born to Run", "Eat and Run" and "Finding Ultra" books totally changed my life and moving to a 90-95% vegan diet has cut my muscle\body recovery time down by at least 50% , we now know that the way people ran in the 80\90 and the shoes they wore caused a lot of problems and that getting back to a "barefoot" running style(zero drop shoes) is far easier on your joints.......humans and literally been running for millions of years........it WAS our foot wear(and heel striking) that was causing injuries.
> 
> Distance runners have a lower instances of knee and joint issues as they age, proper running and training techniques, shoes and nutrition is key.
> 
> ...


First resting heart rate is one indication of good health. 
A much better one is heart recovery.
Go to a track run 440 yards or 30 seconds as hard as you can. 
When done test your BPM then test 30, 60, 120 seconds latter. 
Not back to normal after 2 minutes :hairy: 
Better the condition you should recover in less time. 
Then as I said get your % body fat checked. 
Most of my running is of the HIIT type 30sec recover then repeat 10 X..
Workout 15-20 minutes


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Walk, run, take the stairs, hike, bike, MX, swim, kayak, surf, SUP, snowboard, wakeboard/surf/skate, longboard, equestrian, golf, play a racquet sport....it's not that hard, just get off the couch and stay active (but don't ski). Along with that practice portion control, and cocktails are a treat not a habit. That should get you in some sort of shape other than pear. When you're done with that throw in some weights and get your buff on. *Just keep moving*.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Walk, run, take the stairs, hike, bike, MX, swim, kayak, surf, SUP, snowboard, wakeboard/surf/skate, longboard, equestrian, golf, play a racquet sport....it's not that hard, just get off the couch and stay active (but don't ski)....
> 
> *Just keep moving*.


^this^

I don't wish to denigrate the suggestions and opinions of any of the "uber" fit among you that have generously offered your help and advice! 

I only wish to point out that _ALL_ of this diet and fittness advice is very much like the advice frequently given on "What board should I get!!" :facepalm1: All of it should be considered fairly subjective to each individual replying or suggesting a plan. 

Age, Personal preference, an individual's biology, ability, current fitness level,.. Etc. All play a huge part in how well something may or may not work for any given individual. Just as I didn't experience too rough a time while learning to snowboard on a stiff, cambered board that is generally considered by most to be much too advanced for beginners? Others coming here for advice often find themselves getting beat to hell trying to learn to ride on something similar, or even a less unforgiving deck!! :dunno: Different strokes for different Stokes!! :laugh: 

Consider all the advice given as objectively as you can for it's potential to fit your abilities and goals. Do't be afraid to ask questions and make changes if something doesn't fit or work well for you. 

The bottom line certainly is,.. Just keep moving forward! 


:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:eyetwitch2: :facepalm1:

*Fuck,..!!!!*. After that,..? Now I have no choice but to take my *own* "reasonable advice!!"  :finger1: chomps you idiot!!  :laugh:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm skeptic about your information regarding running and knee/hip/etc. joint issues. It is common sense - when running, especially on hard surfaces like tar/cement that the joints take more of a beating than something with lower or no impact to the joints.
> 
> Of course technique and proper shoes can/will help. But, to say that the repetitive blows of the feet/knees/hips/etc. hitting the ground doesn't hurt your joints is naive. I have no problem with those books, but they're not written by scientists, these are not scientific journals. Nothing they "discover" or put out there needs to be proven or judged by their peers or actual scientists.
> 
> It is great that you run and it helps with your body and health. I am not trying to say running is a bad thing. Running is a good thing. But, let's not sit here and pretend like running doesn't hurt your joints to a certain degree.


Google it yourself "running really bad for knees hips"

Here's just one of many many articles that come up......I used to think just like you did(and I HATED running) until I started spending time with Ironmen, marathoners and ultrasports athletes.

Health Myth: Is Running Really Bad for Your Knees?: The Daily Details: Blog : Details

*Running gets a bad rap, but running can strengthen the knee, and those who run throughout their lives have stronger knees than those who don't," according to physical therapist Michael Silverman, P.T., M.S.P.T., coordinator of the Tisch Performance Center at the Hospital for Special Surgery.

In fact, the largest study of runners ever completed, which was recently published in Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise, concluded that running does not increase the risk of osteoarthritis (cartilage breakdown), even in marathoners. And, get this: Runners had half the incidence of knee osteoarthritis compared to walkers.*

Crossfitters are just as annoying as vegans with their bla bla bla bla I do crossfit so I know everything about fitness attitude..................the best endurance athletes always have and always will train on volume with intensity as secondary.

That enough "science" for ya?





chomps1211 said:


> Consider all the advice given as objectively as you can for it's potential to fit your abilities and goals. Do't be afraid to ask questions and make changes if something doesn't fit or work well for you. :hairy:


This/\


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Google it yourself "running really bad for knees hips"
> 
> Here's just one of many many articles that come up......I used to think just like you did(and I HATED running) until I started spending time with Ironmen, marathoners and ultrasports athletes.
> 
> ...


Just because some scientists had something to say, no, not enough "science" for me. Show me an actual scientific journal entry where actual results are posted and review and critiqued by peers (other scientists). Then, I'll take it as more of a fact or legit information. The quotes you show me also don't really show anything to be honest.

Correlation does not equal causation. If you are doing a survey on RUNNERS only, how can you say that running does not increase the risk of osteoarthritis (cartilage breakdown)? Is it just a straight comparison to walkers? Perhaps walkers are in worse shape to begin with, otherwise they would be running?

You may be right and I may be wrong. But, statistics and science back up my thoughts far more than the opposite. Simple physics tells us that the act of running is extra pressure and pounding which the joints may not be good at handling. I would bet that if you had two identical people and one was a runner and the other one was a cyclist, the cyclists' knees would be in better shape overall with less wear-and-tear.

I'm also not sitting here saying that nobody should run. Running is a great exercise if your body can handle it.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> But, statistics and science back up my thoughts far more than the opposite. Simple physics tells us that the act of running is extra pressure and pounding which the joints may not be good at handling.



But you haven't actually posted any statistics or science...

Our bodies are designed to run. Not walk, not cycle, run. That's how we survived having to hunt, our endurance. We may not be as fast as many animals, but over a chase lasting multiple hours we are designed to outlast them. Literally run them to exhaustion.

You speak a lot of physics, but have you studied any anatomy, biomechanics, or exercise physiology? Physics is massively oversimplifying it.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Phedder said:


> But you haven't actually posted any statistics or science...
> 
> Our bodies are designed to run. Not walk, not cycle, run. That's how we survived having to hunt, our endurance. We may not be as fast as many animals, but over a chase lasting multiple hours we are designed to outlast them. Literally run them to exhaustion.
> 
> You speak a lot of physics, but have you studied any anatomy, biomechanics, or exercise physiology? Physics is massively oversimplifying it.


Simple question if they are faster how can you outlast them....:facepalm1: Now that is just stupid.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Simple question if they are faster how can you outlast them....:facepalm1: Now that is just stupid.


Re-read your own sentence and see what's stupid, you're confusing two totally different terms. They are faster, as in maximal speed. We outlast them, as in total endurance to maintain the chase. 

Speed does not equal endurance. It's called persistence huntng, in a sprint they out run us, but we keep chasing them and tracking them until exhaustion. Our ability to dissipate heat through sweating is basically unmatched in the animal kingdom, whereas other animals have to slow down and rest/pant to offload the heat built up from their running.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

No! You track them, hunt them, trap them, outlast by running is stupid...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not saying it's the most efficient or intelligent method. But we weren't exactly that intelligent 2 million years ago, and there's not many places to hide on wide open plains. 

My whole argument here is that we are evolved to run, and saying running is bad for you based on some basic physics whilst totally ignoring our evolution, anatomy, biomechanics and exercise physiology is incredibly ignorant.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Your an ape man. Me creation man... sorry not a Darwin make believe boy fan.....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ah! So that's why there's no reasoning with you, I'll leave you in peace with your delusions then.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Simple question if they are faster how can you outlast them....:facepalm1: Now that is just stupid.


Because.

We are the *Terminator *

We will not stop, until you're on the dinner plate.


TT


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have no desire to argue over running's effects on the joints. If you enjoy doing it and it obviously makes you get in better shape, so that's great.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to run for no reason, just run.

But then I was forced to go to Wilderness camp for bad kids.

Now running & hiking for no reason, is retarded. Can't stand it.

Chasing something or being chased, I'll run, sports, love em.

Running just for the sake of running, :finger1: Sure I'll be right there.


TT


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Running outside doesn't hurt your joints unless you are extremely over weight. Its running on a treadmill that can hurt your joints


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Humanity's come a long way. It's taken centuries of evolution but we've made it: the maple bacon donut proves this.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Humanity's come a long way. It's taken centuries of evolution but we've made it: the maple bacon donut proves this.


Do you have nutritional information on those maple bacon donuts?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ThredJack said:


> Do you have nutritional information on those maple bacon donuts?


Yes! 
Maple, Bacon.

Nuff said.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

What I'd like to know is how to gain muscle without doing much of anything.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> What I'd like to know is how to gain muscle without doing much of anything.


Be reincarnated with better genetics.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

steroids plain and simple


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> No! You track them, hunt them, trap them, outlast by running is stupid...


Hmm, sorry to burst your bubble, but there's nothing theoretical about it. It's still a way of life for some African tribes (very few now, of course). It's also how wolves hunt. Regularly. You can watch the whole process on National Geographic.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Hmm, sorry to burst your bubble, but there's nothing theoretical about it. It's still a way of life for some African tribes (very few now, of course). It's also how wolves hunt. Regularly. You can watch the whole process on National Geographic.


Bubble burst.... see your point :facepalm1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Fat Man's Prayer*

I'm betting most of you are too young, (...or maybe just not "geek" enough) to remember this! But I humbly submit this to inspire and give strength to the other "fatties" amongst us,....!!!






:hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Never stopped :laughat2:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

droping some 20 pounds would be great, but getting the strenght and mobility of wrist is my main concern at the moment :sad1:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think the important thing to remember in these discussions is that any exercise is better than no exercise. It follows the 80/20 rule. Going from couch potato to walking a mile a day will net huge benefits. So don't beat yourself up or get discouraged. Just do _something._


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> What I'd like to know is how to gain muscle without doing much of anything.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ThredJack said:


>


Haha haha, Million bucks says that stupid fuckin' thing works.
Guaran-fucking-teed you could look like that guy from using that beat off simulator.

Seriously.

I got a fuckin' 6 pack from standing & smashing a tennis racket into a bucket, 80 ka-billion fuckin' times. Too the point sweat would be pouring off me.

& yup my arms are ripped, they were before, but not like how they are now.

It's the exact same motion. 

I think it's hilarious, I tell people "if there was such a thing as the beater offer nationals, You'd be lookin' at the reigning champion right here" 

Haha haha cause it's the same motiomn as that stupid fuckin' simulator. haha


I bet most of you guys have never seen the "South Park" episode with the Shake weight? 

Haha, I'm gonna have to find it, it's awesome. 

haha


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha haha, Million bucks says that stupid fuckin' thing works.
> Guaran-fucking-teed you could look like that guy from using that beat off simulator.
> 
> Seriously.
> ...


You need to fix that HaHa stutter


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> You need to fix that HaHa stutter


Don't get it?


TT


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ThredJack said:


>


Yeah, but what about the size?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I only wish to point out that _ALL_ of this diet and fittness advice is very much like the advice frequently given on "What board should I get!!" :facepalm1: All of it should be considered fairly subjective to each individual replying or suggesting a plan.


Touché!



Jcb890 said:


> Is it just a straight comparison to walkers? Perhaps walkers are in worse shape to begin with, otherwise they would be running?


This is a very relevant point.



Jcb890 said:


> Simple physics tells us that the act of running is extra pressure and pounding which the joints may not be good at handling.


But not this. It makes you sound a bit like Sheldon in Big Bang Theory. 



Phedder said:


> You speak a lot of physics, but have you studied any anatomy, biomechanics, or exercise physiology? Physics is massively oversimplifying it.


This. Applying "simple" physics to more complex systems you can come to some hilariously wrong conclusions. Believe me, I've worked with academicians in physics for years and some of the stuff that po(o)ps out of their mouths is incredible.



SnowDogWax said:


> Your an ape man. Me creation man... sorry not a Darwin make believe boy fan.....


It all figures now.



timmytard said:


> Don't get it?


Don't listen to him.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Simple question if they are faster how can you outlast them....:facepalm1: Now that is just stupid.


you outlast them due to the fact that an animal, while faster in bursts, ultimately has to make a choice between moving fast (breathing heavily) and cooling down (panting).

Persistence hunting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Touché!
> 
> 
> This is a very relevant point.
> ...


The truth is incontrovertible, malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end; there it is. :deadhorse:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a new fitness goal, I'm want to run down an elk until it passes out from exhaustion, slit it's throat and drink it's warm blood.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Deer season I get my club, try to chase down a deer ME 0 Deer 22 :hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Walk, run, take the stairs, hike, bike, MX, swim, kayak, surf, SUP, snowboard, wakeboard/surf/skate, longboard, equestrian, golf, play a racquet sport....it's not that hard, just get off the couch and stay active *BUT DON'T SKI*


Love it! Yes please do not ski!




Phedder said:


> I'm not saying it's the most efficient or intelligent method. But we weren't exactly that intelligent 2 million years ago, and there's not many places to hide on wide open plains.
> 
> My whole argument here is that we are evolved to run, and saying running is bad for you based on some basic physics whilst totally ignoring our evolution, anatomy, biomechanics and exercise physiology is incredibly ignorant.


Actually we evolved to be lazy. In the stone age we evolved to chase and hunt but thousands of years of creating weapons, using horses, trapping and inventing easier methods have slowed us down. There are a handful of Africans that still run to survive but those tiny numbers don't apply to how most of the planet's population have evolved. Now we are flat footed, bow legged and out of shape. 

Running is damaging to most people's joints. Not everyone but MOST.

But, everything these days is bad for you so who cares. Do what makes you happy and don't live in fear.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> But, everything these days is bad for you so who cares. Do what makes you happy and don't live in fear.


Yeah, unfortunately there's a tendency these days to analyze everything to death, to try and come up with a black/white answer. There are very few black and white answers, and most things are more or less bad for you in one way or another. Balance is important.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> The truth is incontrovertible, malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end; there it is. :deadhorse:


I will end my participation in, and subscription to, this thread with the following:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, unfortunately there's a tendency these days to analyze everything to death, to try and come up with a black/white answer. There are very few black and white answers, and most things are more or less bad for you in one way or another. Balance is important.


"Sola dosis facit venenum"


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> "Sola dosis facit venenum"


:lol: Nicely put!! :lol:






(…no! I'm not smart! _Google'd it!_)


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> I will end my participation in, and subscription to, this thread with the following:


If your right ApeMan...Nothing

I'm right creation! Eternity :jumping1: 

It's worth a LOOK :tempted:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol: Nicely put!! :lol:
> (…no! I'm not smart! _Google'd it!_)


The guy was born right around the corner were I was born n raised - sort of inevitable to know this quotation


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Love it! Yes please do not ski!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, maybe at one time a thousand years ago.
But if someone tried it today, they'd have to be hunting a cow.




TT

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...u8gMgN&usg=AFQjCNF9z8FA1VP9P3NAoLVpXApv2J1dNg


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

S
We've really ramped up the destruction of the earth.

It won't be long now, until we run out of animals to eat.

Prisons are gonna be the new slaughterhouses 


Yummy


TT


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

timmytard said:


> S
> We've really ramped up the destruction of the earth.
> 
> It won't be long now, until we run out of animals to eat.
> ...


Sounds like Soylent Green


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> Sounds like Soylent Green


Sounds like you may be pretty old? Haha

I posted this on my Facebook that s morning 
The first response I got was sounds like Soylent green.

I had to Google it. Haha..

Pretty much set in stone then if they made a movie about it.

Mmmm, I'm starving.

Haha


TT


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

So as promised here is the snowboard workout I got from a trainer who rides. I'm not going into the varying rep setups, basically it's: high, low, low, higher then highest setup. He recommended at least two days off between this workout, not from working out, just this workout. I'm a noob with most of these workouts so you're better off looking them up on the web rather than asking me. As far as weight loss, I'm usually at 60+ mins of cardio per gym session and still developing my other weight training also for my obese ass yoga helps a lot, I go with hot power yoga. I sweat like a motherfucker and this way I'm not the only one. Lastly, with regards to weight loss, I use weight watchers: I've dropped 25 lbs and there's nothing I can't eat. It ain't for everyone, but it works for me.
Stairmaster 15 mins
Wall sits 1 min x3
1 legged squats x3
Bulgarian split squats x3
1 leg dead lifts x3
Oblique twists x3
Planks 1 min x3
Supermans x3
Seated rows x3
Bosu ball squats
A few people on here have recommended not doing squats, but rather holding them. Doing squats have not caused me any knee pain, but if it does maybe work on holds rather than reps for the same exercise


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

An awful lot has been debated about various exercises and what may or may not be hard on the knees! One thing that hasn't been covered much, (…or at all.) Biking!!

I quit running a few years out of the military. My knees just couldn't take it. Now with my arthritis, my hips can give me problems as well, so running is _completely_ out of the question! I hit a wall with my daily walks for the same reason. I could do a 4-4.5 mile fast paced walk (…finish in 55-65 min. give 'r' take) and I was generally ok! But whenever I tried to push any faster, or farther at the same pace? I was in a lot of pain after.

So, looking for a lower impact alternative, I got a MTB! Started with road rides in the early spring when the trails are too sloppy, and then moved to trails when things firmed up. It's great for strengthening and conditioning the legs,.. does wonders for your "wind" and it is very low impact on the joints!! (…it does take a while to develop good ass callouses tho!)  

My first season snowboarding after a summer and fall with many miles logged on the bike and I noticed a significant improvement in my snowboarding stamina! Especially early on at the start of the season.

Whereas, prior to riding the bike, I spent a few weeks feeling sore and beat up after each trip to the hill. That first season following my biking summer, I didn't have any trouble with my legs tiring out quickly, or any of the sore muscles and days of recovery afterward.

Second discovery,.. I started learning how to do "track stands" on the bike. That's where you balance on the bike while stopped without putting you feet down. _THAT_ did wonders for my balance the next season!! I noticed a _HUGE_ difference in my riding and balance on the board the very first day out that year!! That was when I started looking into more types of "balance training!" (…which by now, at my age, I thought balance was something you either had, or didn't have!!) Balance/Indo boards, slack lines, stability disks, etc!

Turns out,.. you _can_ add better balance to a clumsy assed, old dogs bag of "new" tricks!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Fat ass here too. But I at least workout 5 days a week so I'm kind of a fit fat guy I guess. Definitely need to lose 30 pounds, getting hard to strap up bindings. ugh. 

Advice for guys that don't workout much...stay away from bodybuilding workouts. Completely useless for snowboarding. Stick to functional fitness workouts. I have been doing functional fitness for 18 months and my joints feel awesome. I'm stronger, more agile, and more explosive than I have ever been. Still fat though because I lack discipline in the kitchen and drink too many beers.

Good luck losing weight it takes commitment.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> An awful lot has been debated about various exercises and what may or may not be hard on the knees! One thing that hasn't been covered much, (…or at all.) Biking!!
> 
> I quit running a few years out of the military. My knees just couldn't take it. Now with my arthritis, my hips can give me problems as well, so running is _completely_ out of the question! I hit a wall with my daily walks for the same reason. I could do a 4-4.5 mile fast paced walk (…finish in 55-65 min. give 'r' take) and I was generally ok! But whenever I tried to push any faster, or farther at the same pace? I was in a lot of pain after.
> 
> ...


I actually HAVE been trying to get a bike. I assume a Wally-world special will be fine, as I'll mostly just ride around the neighborhood on it. Maybe some trails once in a while


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> I actually HAVE been trying to get a bike. I assume a Wally-world special will be fine, as I'll mostly just ride around the neighborhood on it. Maybe some trails once in a while


Well, a bike like that would be ok for riding the paved trails or neighborhood streets! Ironically, single speed trail bikes were making a showing here in MI. last couple years. I've seen a few guys with them on the trail! (…dunno if they are getting popular anywhere else.) 

But you gotta be one _FIT_ S.O.B. to take those on the trails! No downshifting to climb hills,.. nor upshifting to help you rest a bit on the flats! One speed only,.. Yours! :lol:

Oh,.. and last time I hit the local trail there was one nut on a "trail" _Unicycle!!_  :laugh:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> Stairmaster 15 mins
> Wall sits 1 min x3
> 1 legged squats x3
> Bulgarian split squats x3
> ...


As a strength coach, I'd back that workout. I've never trained specifically for snowboarding because I've never needed too, but that definitely covers your bases. I'd include either lat pulldowns or chin ups/pull up as well, mostly due to more people in general needing to do more back work, no one does enough. 

Regarding the holds vs squats, they're a poor substitute. The issue is a hold only strengthens the muscle within that joint angle, spend all your time strengthening one position and end up needing strength say 15 degrees above or below that position, and your carry over is almost nil. Either holds done in multiple positions, or finding something that doesn't aggravate the knees, which as Chomps mentioned cycling is brilliant for. Even on a spin bike and really cranking the resistance up for 30 second bursts, surprisingly similar effect as moderate weight squats. 



WasabiCanuck said:


> Advice for guys that don't workout much...stay away from bodybuilding workouts. Completely useless for snowboarding. Stick to functional fitness workouts.


 There is literally no exercise a person can do that *isn't* functional. It's a fad term people have latched onto and it's beyond moronic. Not directly attacking you, but more the term itself. Big pet peeve of mine. When it comes down to it, something is always better than nothing. If someone follows bodybuilding style training (which is a pretty damn broad category in itself) they will be more physically able on a snowboard than if they sat on the couch instead. Are there better alternatives? Of course. But if you want to do bodybuilding style workouts, and you also want to snowboard, have at it!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm just proud that so far I've been dedicated enough to get to the gym and at least do 30 minutes of cardio 6 days a week - taking 1 day off each week so far.

I'm steering clear of back/arms until I have a real training session. I know enough about lifting and working out that I don't think I'll hurt myself doing leg workouts, so I have been doing lifting/working out with my legs every other day to give a rest between. When it comes to my back though, I'm not going to risk it going in without some instruction. I'll wait the month or so if I need to in order to keep from injuring my back.

For now, I'm just trying to get into better shape overall by using the exercise bike and leg lifting. On the days where I don't do leg lifting, I'm trying to do 50-60 minutes on the bike - resistance @ 12 and keeping my mph above 17. I did 49 last night before my left calf cramped up and was too painful to move :laugh:. Tonight is leg workout day - presses, calves, extensions, curls, hip adductor/abductor and then 20-30 minutes of cardio after to finish it up - again @ resistance 12 and above 17 mph for the whole time.

I definitely subscribe to "something is better than nothing".


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> ... before my left calf cramped up and was too painful to move :laugh:.


You often get cramps? If so, you probably lack magnesium. Either take a supplement or eat magnesium rich food (lentils work well for me).


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

neni said:


> You often get cramps? If so, you probably lack magnesium. Either take a supplement or eat magnesium rich food (lentils work well for me).


Not too often. I think I didn't have enough nutrients before starting working out. Towards the end of my cardio workout I could feel my body getting weak. All I had last night before the gym (no dinner) was a fruit and yogurt smoothie due to time constraints. I should have had a Nature Valley protein bar also, it probably would have helped.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Not too often. I think I didn't have enough nutrients before starting working out. Towards the end of my cardio workout I could feel my body getting weak. All I had last night before the gym (no dinner) was a fruit and yogurt smoothie due to time constraints. I should have had a Nature Valley protein bar also, it probably would have helped.


Lol, I would have starved on the _way_ to the gym :happy:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

neni said:


> Lol, I would have starved on the _way_ to the gym :happy:


Yeah, it was not great afterwards, I was quite hungry. We need to work on getting our schedules worked out with the gym and fitting in eating a decent meal as well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Yeah, it was not great afterwards, I was quite hungry. We need to work on getting our schedules worked out with the gym and fitting in eating a decent meal as well.


I've a stock of granola/energy bars in my office/handbag/car/stable/backpack/snowboard pants/riding jacket/...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

neni said:


> I've a stock of granola/energy bars in my office/handbag/car/stable/backpack/snowboard pants/riding jacket/...


Yup me too!

I like the Nature Valley protein bars for when I'm riding.

In my desk at work I have some peanut butter crackers and granola bars for afternoon snacks. Otherwise, by the time I get home I feel sick due to lack of nutrition and being hungry. I almost always eat something between 4-5 pm before I leave work to hold me over until dinner. Yesterday I had some peanut butter crackers, but forgot to eat a protein bar at home and only had the smoothie instead, which wasn't enough for my body.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Loved the "Cliff" bars they had in AK! 
Here, I've way less fancy cereal bars - but with chocolate covering :happy:. I don't eat breakfast or lunch (some nuts, chocolate, fruits as snacks), so these bars are kind of a base nutrition in the afternoon to keep a decent blood sugar level for exercising. 
(No weird regime, just my nature of only being hungry when I move and nit eating when not hungry. Office work= no hunger= no eating. Sports in the evenig = 3 times dinner )


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

neni said:


> Loved the "Cliff" bars they had in AK!
> Here, I've way less fancy cereal bars - but with chocolate covering :happy:. I don't eat breakfast or lunch (some nuts, chocolate, fruits as snacks), so these bars are kind of a base nutrition in the afternoon to keep a decent blood sugar level for exercising.
> (No weird regime, just my nature of only being hungry when I move and nit eating when not hungry. Office work= no hunger= no eating. Sports in the evenig = 3 times dinner )


Psh! I'm a big boy, I'm ALWAYS hungry :laugh: well, not always, but I need my 3 meals a day.

The Nature Valley protein bars are pretty good. Peanuts and other nuts with some chocolate coating. I don't really care for chocolate too much, but it seems most of the protein bars that are actually high in protein all have some chocolate. Oh well.

Lately I've switched to yogurt w/ granola in the mornings instead of a bagel w/ cream cheese. I think that's a good change.
For lunch I do leftovers from dinner the night before or a sandwich w/ some fruit or other snack.
Then, I'll have a snack between 4-5 to hold me over.
Dinner around 6.

That's the norm at least. We need to get better about having a dinner at 6 and then going to the gym at 7/730 or something like that.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok guys. Tomorrows the day I start dieting. Probably. Probably not, though. But that would be ideal.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Adam718 said:


> Ok guys. Tomorrows the day I start dieting. Probably. Probably not, though. But that would be ideal.


Best not to think of it as a diet, that just creates a negative environment around your food. Initially try to make tweaks in your eating habits. 3 easy ones are less snacks, make your meals filling and satisfying enough you don't need them. Any sweet cravings can be dealt with via fruit instead of chocolate, or diet sodas etc. And for dinners focus on meat and vege. Stir frys are great, meat of choice, mound of veges, and sauces or spices to flavour. Just bulk it out with more veges or add things like kidney beans or chick peas instead of rice and noodles. The key is to not restrict yourself to the point of hunger, just find more filling and less calorically dense foods to keep you satisfied.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Phedder said:


> There is literally no exercise a person can do that *isn't* functional. It's a fad term people have latched onto and it's beyond moronic. Not directly attacking you, but more the term itself. Big pet peeve of mine. When it comes down to it, something is always better than nothing. If someone follows bodybuilding style training (which is a pretty damn broad category in itself) they will be more physically able on a snowboard than if they sat on the couch instead. Are there better alternatives? Of course. But if you want to do bodybuilding style workouts, and you also want to snowboard, have at it!


As far as functional goes, there are movements that are more functional and less functional. Not sure how thats a fad or a false term, it is just a fact. Leg press vs squat, bicep curls vs pull ups etc. Bodybuilding focuses on how you look and functional fitness focuses on how you move. Obviously, how you move is more important for snowboarding. 

Look at how Olympic or NFL athletes train. They aren't doing bull shit isolation work, they are doing agility ladders, box jumps, bosu ball stability work, squats, clean and jerks, etc. That is functional training and high level athletes are doing it. 

I agree with you that any training is better than nothing but some programs are better for snowboarding than others.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

I definitely could use to lose some few pounds before next snowboarding season. I signed up for a gym membership two weeks ago but haven't gone...  It's the motivation that is a huge factor. I think I have the eating dialed in- almost. I was recommended to try out the keto diet for at least two weeks. Apparently that people have gotten great results on keto. I really need to cut back on starches- I love my bread, potatoes, chips and everything that is associated with bad starches. Once I eliminate that or limit it much more, I'd be able to lose some weight. I've been slowly losing weight the last 4 weeks. I've lost about 6 but my goal is about 35-40 more. This is just purely on eating and being more active around the house. I can imagine that once I throw the gym into the mix, I'll see better results. :hairy: And hopefully I'll be able to snowboard better next season being a lighter version of myself.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

marjaruth said:


> ….I can imagine that once I throw the gym into the mix, I'll see better results. :hairy: And hopefully I'll be able to snowboard better next season being a lighter version of myself.


-meh- Lighter may not be the significant factor there,..! Lots of really,… *ah-hem* ...full figured guys here who still manage to really "send it!!"   

Being a _Stronger_ and more flexible version of yourself after a little gym and some weight loss? Now that _Will_ give you a significant boost! 

Good luck, and remember, "slow and steady, wins the race!" 

:hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> -meh- Lighter may not be the significant factor there,..! Lots of really,… *ah-hem* ...full figured guys here who still manage to really "send it!!"
> 
> Being a _Stronger_ and more flexible version of yourself after a little gym and some weight loss? Now that _Will_ give you a significant boost!
> 
> ...


+1 Exercise to stimulate, not to annihilate. The world wasn't formed in a day, and neither were we. Set small goals and build upon them.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> -meh- Lighter may not be the significant factor there,..! Lots of really,… *ah-hem* ...full figured guys here who still manage to really "send it!!"
> 
> Being a _Stronger_ and more flexible version of yourself after a little gym and some weight loss? Now that _Will_ give you a significant boost!
> 
> ...


That's true. I could have rephrased my sentence to clarify a little bit more. I actually got a snowboard that I'm a little too heavy for. But when I lose weight, I'll be right in the recommended weight range for the snowboard. So possibly I'll notice a difference next season when I'm a lighter version and fits right in the weight range. I agree- I need to be more stronger in the legs.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Adam718 said:


> Ok guys. Tomorrows the day I start dieting. Probably. Probably not, though. But that would be ideal.





Phedder said:


> Best not to think of it as a diet, that just creates a negative environment around your food. Initially try to make tweaks in your eating habits. 3 easy ones are less snacks, make your meals filling and satisfying enough you don't need them. Any sweet cravings can be dealt with via fruit instead of chocolate, or diet sodas etc. And for dinners focus on meat and vege. Stir frys are great, meat of choice, mound of veges, and sauces or spices to flavour. Just bulk it out with more veges or add things like kidney beans or chick peas instead of rice and noodles. The key is to not restrict yourself to the point of hunger, just find more filling and less calorically dense foods to keep you satisfied.


This. It's not a diet, its a lifestyle change.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Deacon said:


> This. It's not a diet, its a lifestyle change.


Once your brain accepts it as such lifestyle change game over... think 0nly 5% every really ever get there. :hairy:


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Monday...Monday's the day I start dieting. It's gonna happen!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

marjaruth said:


> That's true. I could have rephrased my sentence to clarify a little bit more. I actually got a snowboard that I'm a little too heavy for. But when I lose weight, I'll be right in the recommended weight range for the snowboard. So possibly I'll notice a difference next season when I'm a lighter version and fits right in the weight range. I agree- I need to be more stronger in the legs.


It will probably feel a bit stiffer,.. but again. Weight ranges are an average, for average riders. A few pounds over is not that big a deal. Being too under weight for a given board can be a much bigger problem. 

For example,.. I am _waaay_ over the weight range for at least 2 of my boards, and it hasn't been a significant deterrence to my progressing. It might be different if I were going into the park or trying to send big air, but I don't, so,..? :dunno:

Also, along that line of reasoning,.. a little more than 2 years ago, during the off season. I started gaining back some of the weight I lost. At the time tho, I was focusing heavily on "balance training." I noticed a _HUGE_ improvement in my next seasons riding after that. Even on the very first trip out. And that typically required several runs, or even a day or two of riding to scrape the rust off and get my "snow legs" back!

When you get into the gym,.. Bosu balls, balance boards, stability disks,.. anything like that which allows you stand and shifts your weight around will help improve your riding. At my age, I thought balance was something you either had or didn't have. But you can improve and train it in.

(…start slow tho! Don't want to sprain an ankle!)


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> It will probably feel a bit stiffer,.. but again. Weight ranges are an average, for average riders. A few pounds over is not that big a deal. Being too under weight for a given board can be a much bigger problem.
> 
> For example,.. I am _waaay_ over the weight range for at least 2 of my boards, and it hasn't been a significant deterrence to my progressing. It might be different if I were going into the park or trying to send big air, but I don't, so,..? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Balance is a big factor in my riding for sure. I've had balance issues all my whole life due to my deafness. Hence the reason why I always feel like I need to hold my arms up while riding but I know that makes me look like a flapping bird idiot. Lol. I'm not accident prone when it comes to balancing but it's something I have to work extra hard for to correct whatever I need to balance on. Like for example when I did gymnastics, my biggest issue was balance beam. I worked years to get my balance to a minimal issue but it's still always an underlying issue. 

Balance also go in hand with an incredible amount of trust in my opinion. If I don't have trust, my balancing ability will be iffy. For example when I ride, when I put my back hand down for just for few carve turns, I feel like I'm going to lose my balance so I put my hand back up, I feel better. :embarrassed:

But back to the point- hopefully that when I lose weight, I gain more flexibility back because I have lost a lot of flexibility over the years as I gained weight since college.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > But you haven't actually posted any statistics or science...
> ...


I came to this one late, but as a runner I'm opinionated. The simple answer is they aren't built for distance, we are. Basically, as they run their organs slosh back and forth forcing a breathing cadence. They can outrun us in short distance yes, but pulling one away from the group and slowly forcing it to run for 7 hours straight will tire it out enough to catch. It's still practiced in central Africa.

As for runners and knees. My knees have only gotten stronger since I've been running double digits. I used to have bad knees and really tight IT bands. I don't deal with that anymore. That's enough proof to me.

For weight loss, it's pretty awful actually. Running burns far less calories than you really need in order to lose significant weight. And if you're obese running will certainly be very hard on your joints. The human body was designed to run, but designed to do so at a healthy weight. Be careful with starting a running regimen, listen to your body. Running is great for overall fitness.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I came to this one late, but as a runner I'm opinionated. The simple answer is they aren't built for distance, we are. Basically, as they run their organs slosh back and forth forcing a breathing cadence. They can outrun us in short distance yes, but pulling one away from the group and slowly forcing it to run for 7 hours straight will tire it out enough to catch. It's still practiced in central Africa.
> 
> As for runners and knees. My knees have only gotten stronger since I've been running double digits. I used to have bad knees and really tight IT bands. I don't deal with that anymore. That's enough proof to me.
> 
> For weight loss, it's pretty awful actually. Running burns far less calories than you really need in order to lose significant weight. And if you're obese running will certainly be very hard on your joints. The human body was designed to run, but designed to do so at a healthy weight. Be careful with starting a running regimen, listen to your body. Running is great for overall fitness.


Yes.

The human body was also not designed for McDonalds, Maple-Bacon donuts and food from boxes with expiration dates measured by years.

A reasonably healthy diet, mixed with reasonable excercise should keep you in reasonably good shape. Running is great, but it's not the ONLY excercise people can do to stay reasonably in shape.

If you want to be above average in terms of fitness, then definitely a more conscious effort on diet (not diet-ing) and excercise will be needed.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yes.
> 
> The human body was also not designed for McDonalds, Maple-Bacon donuts and food from boxes with expiration dates measured by years.
> 
> ...


+1 For common sense... :happy:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> As far as functional goes, there are movements that are more functional and less functional. Not sure how thats a fad or a false term, it is just a fact. Leg press vs squat, bicep curls vs pull ups etc. Bodybuilding focuses on how you look and functional fitness focuses on how you move. Obviously, how you move is more important for snowboarding.
> 
> Look at how Olympic or NFL athletes train. They aren't doing bull shit isolation work, they are doing agility ladders, box jumps, bosu ball stability work, squats, clean and jerks, etc. That is functional training and high level athletes are doing it.
> 
> I agree with you that any training is better than nothing but some programs are better for snowboarding than others.


We're not in disagreement, but my point wasn't about a scale of 'functionality'. It was that there is not any exercise that isn't functional in some way, so calling anything 'functional training' is stupid because 'unfunctional training' doesn't exist, so no need to specify. When I hear functional training, in my experience it's usually being espoused by some 2 week certification hot shot who can't actually get someone fit and strong, so instead they convince their clients what they need to do is stand 1 legged on a bosu ball doing a bicep curl, which is really going to help that housewife lose 20lb and be able to lift that heavy box by herself :facepalm1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> No! You track them, hunt them, trap them, outlast by running is stupid...


I can't believe I am reading this !!
:facepalm1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

deagol said:


> I can't believe I am reading this !!
> :facepalm1:


can't believe it either... hold a gun to my head I'll still deny


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Yes.
> 
> The human body was also not designed for McDonalds, Maple-Bacon donuts and food from boxes with expiration dates measured by years.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I also go the gym and mountain bike to stay healthy and injury free.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> can't believe it either... hold a gun to my head I'll still deny


if the shoe fits....
Denialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

How are everyone's fitness goals coming along?? 

I started using the BOSU Ball for the first time and omg it's obvious I've never done any true balance training. I honestly wonder how I am able to stay upright on a snowboard at all after stepping onto that thing hahahaha

I'm happy to find my weaknesses now so I'll have plenty of time to be ready for the season (even though mine JUST ended). The trick will be maintaining it through fall! 

Anyone else making progress?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Back in November while in Colorado weight was 6'3" 245 lbs. 

March-April in Colorado 230 lbs. 

Today 210 lbs.

Goal for September is 187 Lbs. 

September run a sub 20 minute 5 K (20min-5k is on my Bucket list)

Goal is to start each snowboarding season between 195-200 lbs.

Last 5k race was 19 years ago at 205lbs ran 20:45 sec:hairy:


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

I lost 10 pounds and the gained it back. At least i lost it before putting it on so i broke even :hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

so almost 11 months for me of keeping anywhere from 30 - 35 lbs off. 

I messed up my disk 2 months into my working out in Oct'ish and that crash in the park the early part of the season really set me back. In my riding and my working out. I kept up the kitchen part of my goals. 

Started at 200 still at 168 this morning.

Hoping to get back into the working out again, but I need to find a decent cardio I can do on my lunch hour at work. Plyometrics won't be it this time !!

Any thoughts for a cardio. Again, at work so biking, hiking, type things won't work, I'm on the road not in an office


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

high intensity interval training would probably be a good one to try. i used to do 2 x 20 minute sessions on my turbo trainer every day (1 minute as fast as possible while keeping heart rate at or under a certain level and rpm above a certain number then 1 minute trying to get my heart rate as low as possible while maintaining a minimum rpm).

that in conjunction with a body weight tabata workout & stretching got me into very good shape within 6 -7 weeks.

the caveat with all of this is that you have to do everything with focus on proper form & posture unless you want to get injured.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I started using the BOSU Ball for the first time and omg it's obvious I've never done any true balance training. I honestly wonder how I am able to stay upright on a snowboard at all after stepping onto that thing hahahaha


:laugh: you'll quickly recognize progress! It's amazing how quick muscle memory can build up... First time stepping one footed on my balance thingy I was wildly flailing with my arms and the second leg to keep balance :facepalm3:. Only shortly after I was able to balance on footed crouched while performing tasks with the hands, not wasting one thought on what the foot muscles do to keep balance.

Aims/progress:
- Gained some of the intended lbs - check
- Quit smoking; 3 month now - check (yay!)
- Increase arm strength: I regularly spend time on the lake to exercise my laughable arms whith paddling: so maybe they _will_ be bit stronger when the season begins.
- Be braver! Hard to measure, but I guess to be progressing. Swallowed my fear and began to compete in higher eventing classes and am still alive, neck is +/- fine :happy: and I actually enjoy it. I'm positive that I can bring myself to also dare more on snow next season!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

neni said:


> :laugh: you'll quickly recognize progress! It's amazing how quick muscle memory can build up... First time stepping one footed on my balance thingy I was wildly flailing with my arms and the second leg to keep balance :facepalm3:. Only shortly after I was able to balance on footed crouched while performing tasks with the hands, not wasting one thought on what the foot muscles do to keep balance.
> 
> Aims/progress:
> - Gained some of the intended lbs - check
> ...


+1 on the muscle memory... 

One legged dead lifts are huge for balance. 

Start with no weight I started by using a tennis ball. Now 50lb kettlebell. 

Start to add weight either dumb-bells or kettlebells

Then start doing them on your balance thingy. 

It's a game changer for balance. :hairy:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> :laugh: you'll quickly recognize progress! It's amazing how quick muscle memory can build up... First time stepping one footed on my balance thingy I was wildly flailing with my arms and the second leg to keep balance :facepalm3:. Only shortly after I was able to balance on footed crouched while performing tasks with the hands, not wasting one thought on what the foot muscles do to keep balance.
> 
> Aims/progress:
> - Gained some of the intended lbs - check
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing how consistent balance and fitness will translate onto snow next season. I'll probably be in the best shape of my life and then it won't snow hahaha! I sure hope that isn't the case...

I am happy to see you have been smoke free...keep that up!! I am in the same boat on the arm strength...I literally will lift two days and think how buff I look only to later realize I still have some seriously scrawny arms. I suppose if I FEEL stronger then that's what counts :dance1:

What exactly constitutes being braver on snow next season? I've seen what you rode in Alaska....how will you be braver than shredding those lines??

For me it's to go bigger in the air and hitting gap to boxes/rails, but I really just want to ride trees, steeps, and DEEP!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Bagged my first marathon and first race ever two weeks ago, done in 4:18 , not bad for my first race at the age of 37. Next week my dog and I are solo through hike the 70 mile BRT up by the Canadian border.

Weight loss journey started 4+ years ago at 225lbs, I'm now at 170lbs shooting for 162 and a sub <4 hour time at my next race and a 50K mountain race after that.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

htfu said:


> high intensity interval training would probably be a good one to try. i used to do 2 x 20 minute sessions on my turbo trainer every day (1 minute as fast as possible while keeping heart rate at or under a certain level and rpm above a certain number then 1 minute trying to get my heart rate as low as possible while maintaining a minimum rpm).
> 
> that in conjunction with a body weight tabata workout & stretching got me into very good shape within 6 -7 weeks.
> 
> the caveat with all of this is that you have to do everything with focus on proper form & posture unless you want to get injured.


HIIT is great! IMO would suggest .

30 seconds as fast as possible then 60 seconds at a rate to produce recovery. 

HIIT can be done with Max intensity for 10sec, 20sec or up to 30sec intervals. 

Lower intensity activity can be as long as needed for recovery.

Example there is an endless amount of combinations.

10 sec max - 60 recover sec 
20 sec max - 90 recover sec 
30 recover sec -30 sec max 
25 sec max - 120 recover sec 

Anything longer than 30 seconds results in intensity but "NOT MAX INTENSITY".

Longer than 30 seconds on the high intensity part. 

Workout just becomes (NOT HIIT) a hard cardio workout. :embarrased1:


SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I am happy to see you have been smoke free...keep that up!! I am in the same boat on the arm strength...I literally will lift two days and think how buff I look only to later realize I still have some seriously scrawny arms. I suppose if I FEEL stronger then that's what counts :dance1:
> 
> What exactly constitutes being braver on snow next season? I've seen what you rode in Alaska....how will you be braver than shredding those lines??
> 
> For me it's to go bigger in the air and hitting gap to boxes/rails, but I really just want to ride trees, steeps, and DEEP!


Smoking thing is no issue. I've been a convinced smoker 30y, but never due to the like for tabac. I always hated the smell of it - but at the same time also knew, that I'll never get rid of the habbit. Even if I would manage to get over the initial nicotine withdrawal... 90% of my friends are smokers... tough circumstances to get over a habit... I could have never made it without the e-cig substitute. Which is perfect for me: It covers my nicotine need and - more importantly - lets me follow my habbit. Now I simply vape alla time and I've not the least craving for real cigs. 

Haha, to ride those lines is not that brave for me. Sure, it's scary first, but in an exciting kind of way cos I actually know I can make it without a fall. Falls are what I fear (due to an old neck injury). As long as my board is in close contact with the snow, I'm fine n ok confident. But I'm a huge rabbit heart if it comes to jumps since falls are likely there. I probably can count each jump I've ever done, they were _that_ few, i.e. I lack skillz there (you remember the flying squirrel? :laugh, thus not at all confident. I've a lot to learn n exercise there, just have to find a way to exercise getting used to air without falling :laugh:.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> HIIT is great! IMO would suggest .
> 
> 30 seconds as fast as possible then 60 seconds at a rate to produce recovery.
> 
> ...


good point about the intensity ratio ... i'll try it out when i can train like that again (still working on recovering from a recurring herniated disc).


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

htfu said:


> good point about the intensity ratio ... i'll try it out when i can train like that again (still working on recovering from a recurring herniated disc).


This sounds like an alignment issue.... had some myself. 

Five years back damaged my knee, and had issues with my shoulder, hip, back & on and on. 

All to the right side of my body. :eyetwitch2:

Found this guy on youtube functional patterns. :hairy:

After implementing his program which repaired my knee injury and corrected other alignment issues.

Bought season pass and started back snowboarding three seasons ago. :jumping1:


Had not snowboarded for 10 years.



Functional Patterns - The Most Progressive Functional Personal Training in San Diego


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nothing impressive going on here so far... but I'll share anyways since I contributed earlier.

Started off snowboard season close to 280 lbs.

After snowboard season - 270 lbs: I lost ~10 lbs. over the snowboarding season between January and March. During this time I started doing squats, push-ups and some crunches every day (or close to every day at least).

For 9 weeks now I have been going to the gym. Trying to go 6 days per week and have generally stuck with 6 days per week. I have been just trying to get in better shape and get my weight down for now. I figure closer to the fall/winter I'll get into more balance-oriented training routines to work on my balance and hopefully that will translate into better riding. According to the guidelines on those BOSU balls, I still need to lose a few more pounds before I'm not too heavy for them.

As of weighing myself at the gym last night I was 253 lbs.

I do a lifting routine for 40 minutes - 1 hour depending on the muscle group and then do 30 minutes of cardio on the stationary bike. I turn up the resistance to 13 (started off at 10, then 12) and do anywhere between 9 miles (bad day) and 9.91 miles (best day). I'd like to be able to do the 10 miles in 30 mins (avg. 20 mph), but I haven't gotten there yet. The machine says I'm burning around 500 calories when I'm done. I don't know how accurate that really is, but I always put in my weight and age, so it should be relatively accurate I guess.

My arms are still pretty weak, IMO. Right now I have been skipping back/core exercises since ~2 weeks ago my wife told me to try some type of stretch, then I felt a pop and pain in my back. Thankfully the pain is almost gone, but not quite. Hopefully next week I can get back into back/core muscle group again. It had me real worried for a few days. Needless to say, I'm not nearly as flexible as she is...

As for goals... I didn't really have any exact goals or numbers in mind when I started. My goals were just to get in better shape, lose some weight and to be able to ride better come Winter. Now that I'm losing weight, I guess I'll set my goal at 239 lbs by November-ish (my brother's wedding). I weighed 239 lbs in high school, so it would be cool to get back down to that weight (I'm 30 now). If I could get down to 230 for snowboard season, that would be fantastic, but who knows. If I don't get that far by then, I won't be too upset about it.

I have lost this weight by mostly exercise/working out for the most part. I'm eating a little bit better, but not dieting by any means, just cutting back a little and trying not to go out and eat huge meals that are bad for me too often. I don't really notice too much of a difference with my body, but my wife says she does, so that's good I guess. I did have to make a new hole in my belt loop though, so that's some proof, right? :laugh:

In general, I've always been pretty lazy. However, I actually enjoy going to the gym now, so that's a big improvement in itself I'd say.

Sorry for the novel :hairy:


PS - A question for those of you working on balance and using the BOSU balls - do you use two (2) of them? 1 for each foot? Or, do you just use the single BOSU ball to stand on?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

you only need 1 bosu ball ... two would be a bit wasteful as you should be aiming to do the exercises on 1 leg.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

My fitness goals at this point... kind of nonexistent. I have been mostly focusing on my diet before I incorporate in training. 

I started snowboarding season at my heaviest at 155 pounds. I didn't start my diet until the end of my snowboarding season so around mid-April. It is now two months later- I am now weighing at 135. Twenty pounds lost. I feel fantastic. I have been involved in softball league every Wednesday and sometimes subbing for a friend's softball league on Fridays for the summer time. I also have been walking around a lot more and paying attention to what I eat. In order to feel accountable for what I do, I have documented my weight loss with Instagram and that helped a lot. 

So I made the decision to sign up for Spartan Super (8 miles) this September. I have not yet started strength/endurance training for this. I will very soon when I am back to 100% (recovering from being sick for few days). Any tips to train for this particular race is welcome and would be very much appreciated. 

My hope for 2015-2016 snowboarding season to be a much improved and in 100% better shape. Last time I looked so good was 8 years ago!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^geez you women are beasts....and no worries about endurance. I know several women in their 30 and 40's that only start training for marathons like 3-4 months prior and then run them. 

At this point...my fitness goal for next season...it to make to next season :jumping1:.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

htfu said:


> you only need 1 bosu ball ... two would be a bit wasteful as you should be aiming to do the exercises on 1 leg.


I thought Ben Wa balls only worked if you had 2?


TT


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^geez you women are beasts....and no worries about endurance. I know several women in their 30 and 40's that only start training for marathons like 3-4 months prior and then run them.
> 
> At this point...my fitness goal for next season...it to make to next season :jumping1:.


I know I do definitely have to do some endurance and strength training. I feel that will also help with snowboarding. This Spartan race is on a ski mountain. I saw a video of last year's Spartan and I went :eyetwitch2: what did I sign up for??? LOL.  I guess YOLO???? But although, i can't really compare a marathon with an 8 mile race... but I have to factor in carrying sand bags up the mountain, carrying buckets 3/4 full of small rocks up the mountain, climbing over 6 foot partition walls and etc would be equally physically exhausting as a marathon. I'm looking forward to it though!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

marjaruth said:


> My fitness goals at this point... kind of nonexistent. I have been mostly focusing on my diet before I incorporate in training.
> 
> I started snowboarding season at my heaviest at 155 pounds. I didn't start my diet until the end of my snowboarding season so around mid-April. It is now two months later- I am now weighing at 135. Twenty pounds lost. I feel fantastic. I have been involved in softball league every Wednesday and sometimes subbing for a friend's softball league on Fridays for the summer time. I also have been walking around a lot more and paying attention to what I eat. In order to feel accountable for what I do, I have documented my weight loss with Instagram and that helped a lot.
> 
> ...


Wow 20 lbs is definitely a solid programme... plus the added fitness from boarding. Not bad.

I have no fitness goals. Maybe survive work and not get a heart attack hahahaa


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> I have lost this weight by mostly exercise/working out for the most part. I'm eating a little bit better, but not dieting by any means, just cutting back a little and trying not to go out and eat huge meals that are bad for me too often. I don't really notice too much of a difference with my body, but my wife says she does, so that's good I guess. I did have to make a new hole in my belt loop though, so that's some proof, right? :laugh:
> 
> In general, I've always been pretty lazy. However, I actually enjoy going to the gym now, so that's a big improvement in itself I'd say.


That's great, keep at it! Better to make slow but continuous progression in a way you can keep than strict regimes with big resuls at the beginning but where you can't hold out in a long run. If she recognized the difference, and it wasn't feeling like suffering for you: good work, way to go!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

neni said:


> That's great, keep at it! Better to make slow but continuous progression in a way you can keep than strict regimes with big resuls at the beginning but where you can't hold out in a long run. If she recognized the difference, and it wasn't feeling like suffering for you: good work, way to go!


Yep! slow and steady progress like the turtle is best ......:hairy:



















SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

neni said:


> That's great, keep at it! Better to make slow but continuous progression in a way you can keep than strict regimes with big resuls at the beginning but where you can't hold out in a long run. If she recognized the difference, and it wasn't feeling like suffering for you: good work, way to go!


Thanks Neni! Well let's be honest, it always feels like suffering going from sitting on a couch to doing 30 minutes of hard cardio. :hairy:


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks Neni! Well let's be honest, it always feels like suffering going from sitting on a couch to doing 30 minutes of hard cardio. :hairy:


How's the weight loss going for you? For me, this whole summer I was playing softball every Wednesday. I took up running at the beginning of July. I started at 14 something per mile and was able to just run and walk 1 mile. Now, It is mid-August, I have made big strides in my running... I now can do 10:30/mile and can go for 4-5 miles. I've made big progress and I'm really happy about it. Hope yours is going as well as mine!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

For the majority of you...the following is worthless...but for the geezerily couch turds like me self...one of my beach reads...sitting in Maui for the past 2 weeks drinking mia tia, devouring poke and ahi, a bit of snorkeling and splashing in the pool. 

"Blood Sugar Solution" by Mark Hyman ... has been enlightening and I'm stoked to go home and give it a solid go.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> How's the weight loss going for you? For me, this whole summer I was playing softball every Wednesday. I took up running at the beginning of July. I started at 14 something per mile and was able to just run and walk 1 mile. Now, It is mid-August, I have made big strides in my running... I now can do 10:30/mile and can go for 4-5 miles. I've made big progress and I'm really happy about it. Hope yours is going as well as mine!


Hi! It's going pretty well I guess.

Been going to the gym doing the lifting and cardio routine ~6 days a week.

Turned up the difficulty/resistance on the bike to 13 normally and then 14 for a burst at the end to finish up. Normal now is 10.5 or so miles, anything less than that is a bad day. My best is 10.92 miles I think (always 30 mins).

Just starting messing around on the Bosu ball a couple of days ago when it was Core day. My balance is certainly lacking.

Right now we have a routine of 3 different muscle groups for a lifting regimen. Arms, Core/Back/Shoulders & Legs. Rotating through each day (1 group each day). We're going to add a 4th snowboard-specific lifting/training day. I need to go back through this thread and find some good stuff to do, but balancing on the Bosu ball will be on there.

As of tonight, my weight @ the gym was 236.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds like everyone is sticking to their workout routines and making good improvements. 
As Snow Dog said, slow and steady. 
Remember it may have taken a while to put the weight on, takes even longer to work it off!!

Don't forget to really focus on the kitchen as well as the gym. This will have more of an impact than all that effort tearing down your muscles. 

To all, keep at it :jumping1:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Incorporating the Bosu Ball into my workout has made the largest impact thus far. Using that alone makes me excited to shred!

I've gained about 7+ pounds since I started going to the gym and I'm super stoked because for me, that's all muscle! I even broke out the snowboard to try some presses, tail block and a few other moves and was amazed how much easier it is. Balance and strength has vastly improved. The good and bad news is that it's only August, so there's time to keep improving. 

My weakness is not making a better effort as Slyder says, in the kitchen. I most certainly need to be eating healthier. That's where I need to start improving for sure. 

I hope everyone is doing well in their own goals and if not, there's still time to get started!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

slyder said:


> sounds like everyone is sticking to their workout routines and making good improvements.
> As Snow Dog said, slow and steady.
> Remember it may have taken a while to put the weight on, takes even longer to work it off!!
> 
> ...


It certainly does take a while to work it off. I weighed almost the same from the beginning of July until the beginning of August which was really aggravating since I was still working out and doing cardio. I guess that's most likely due to going on vacation (early July), which caused missing a week of normal workout routine (though we did some great hikes), followed by weekends full of cookouts and going out to dinner for birthdays, etc.

I don't focus much on the kitched/diet aspect of it. I like to eat and I like food, a diet isn't something I think I'd stick to. However, I am eating a little less normally (yogurt & granola for breakfast instead of bagel & cream cheese + a little bit smaller portion at dinner). What gets in the way of that is going out to restaurants... even though I have lost some weight, I can still eat the same amount if I want, so most of the time when we go out, I stuff myself. :laugh:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Incorporating the Bosu Ball into my workout has made the largest impact thus far. Using that alone makes me excited to shred!


I agree the bosu ball is amazing for improving balance and leg strength. I works all the little muscles in the lower leg that squats don't touch. Those lower leg muscles get a huge workout from snowboarding and they are tough to hit in the gym with a traditional workout. I have been using a bosu on off for about a year and my ankle/knees feel much stronger and more stable. Check out this awesome snowboarding bosu workout. Best thing about bosu is you don't need to be a super fit monster to use it, fat slobs like me can use it too. Do that workout 1-3 times a week for 2-3 months and you are guaranteed to ride better and longer.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

My fitness plans:









#gofit #workinghard #doyouevenlift


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I get so lazy in the summer. When its hot, all I want to do is drink beer and sit in the lake. 

So my fitness goal for the fall is just to ratchet it up a few notches. Got a few big overnight hiking trips planned and otherwise just hit the gym / local trails as much as possible so when the snow flies, I'm good to go


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> My fitness plans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you dream in Spanish?:hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you dream in Spanish?:hairy:


Si.



It's actually my native language


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Si.
> 
> It's actually my native language


Haha! Touché!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't focus much on the kitched/diet aspect of it. I like to eat and I like food, a diet isn't something I think I'd stick to. However, I am eating a little less normally (yogurt & granola for breakfast instead of bagel & cream cheese + a little bit smaller portion at dinner). What gets in the way of that is going out to restaurants... even though I have lost some weight, I can still eat the same amount if I want, so most of the time when we go out, I stuff myself. :laugh:


Don't call it diet, it's learning new foods to eat. I never go to bed hungry. I have 5 or 6 meals a day and still have the every other cheat friday. Today was 2 killer doughnuts !!!!:dry:

I also try to do single ingredient foods. Hard to get fat with junk this way and natural spices. I've gotten some super good meals, flavorful and delicious. 
that is not a diet !!!

I still go out to eat and don't watch what I get, I enjoy the food and company. I will drink water and stay away from the soda at the restaurant. I try to pick wisely, but this is part of life and you just modify the gym or next meals to help compensate. 

All state of mind.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

slyder said:


> Don't call it diet, it's learning new foods to eat. I never go to bed hungry. I have 5 or 6 meals a day and still have the every other cheat friday. Today was 2 killer doughnuts !!!!:dry:
> 
> I also try to do single ingredient foods. Hard to get fat with junk this way and natural spices. I've gotten some super good meals, flavorful and delicious.
> that is not a diet !!!
> ...


Very true. Diets are bad and never help. Why? Because it is hard to sustain one for a long period of time. Instead learn how to eat in moderation. There is a big difference between a "diet" and "dieting". Learn about what your putting into your body. Instead of thinking about it as eating, think about it as fueling yourself. Just like you would not put anything other then fresh gasoline in your car, why would you not only put fresh healthy foods in your body.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I agree the bosu ball is amazing for improving balance and leg strength. I works all the little muscles in the lower leg that squats don't touch. Those lower leg muscles get a huge workout from snowboarding and they are tough to hit in the gym with a traditional workout. I have been using a bosu on off for about a year and my ankle/knees feel much stronger and more stable. Check out this awesome snowboarding bosu workout. Best thing about bosu is you don't need to be a super fit monster to use it, fat slobs like me can use it too. Do that workout 1-3 times a week for 2-3 months and you are guaranteed to ride better and longer.


I have been doing some of the things in the beginning of the BB, but he does some really advanced stuff, I hope I don't break my ankles haha!! I'll have to start adding in the new stuff I saw. I really really think this is going to change snowboarding for me this season, I can't wait!!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Rogue said:


> I have been doing some of the things in the beginning of the BB, but he does some really advanced stuff, I hope I don't break my ankles haha!! I'll have to start adding in the new stuff I saw. I really really think this is going to change snowboarding for me this season, I can't wait!!


Look up George Leeman on youtube and try some of his squat and dead lift training programs. I used some of his stuff to strengthen my legs and bum knee and it took my riding to a new level last season. I have so much more control over bumps and dips that made me slow down before. Plus I don't feel like someone has to carry me to the parking lot after a long day now haha.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You can also strengthen leg and core just using body weight. 
Love some of Derek Weida's stuff. Cardio, core and motivation abundant


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

slyder said:


> You can also strengthen leg and core just using body weight.
> Love some of Derek Weida's stuff. Cardio, core and motivation abundant


Strengthen some yes. But you reach maximum benefit rather quickly.. Nothing builds strength quicker than adding some weight.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Strengthen some yes. But you reach maximum benefit rather quickly.. Nothing builds strength quicker than adding some weight.


I think most gymnasts would argue that point with you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Deacon said:


> I think most gymnasts would argue that point with you.


Yeah, I heard the Iron cross is pretty easy to do.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Deacon said:


> I think most gymnasts would argue that point with you.



Read
How Do Gymnasts Train For Success? US Gymnast & Trainer Gina Paulhus Explains! - Bodybuilding.com


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been in both places and both have worked for me. 
Right now I"m in body weight and cardio. Just where my mind is so that is what I make work for me. 

I didnt' say it here but always have. You don't need fancy equipment or a gym membership to get healthy and in shape. Doin anything is better than nothing, is kinda my point. 

I've never cared for gymnastics but in HS there was a gym in my class that thransitioned from gymnastics to amatuer bodybuilding quite easily. He was pretty ripped from gymnastics and the hard training they do, both weights and body workouts


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Read
> How Do Gymnasts Train For Success? US Gymnast & Trainer Gina Paulhus Explains! - Bodybuilding.com


Exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Exactly. :thumbsup:


Tim Dagget has his gym about a mile from my house. My daughter went there for gymnastics for a few years, not competitively just to their once a week kids classes during the Winter.

It's amazing how small in stature he really is standing next to him, though especially when he was younger you could tell he had massive arm strength. Especially when you did happen to see him on some equipment.

Pretty much just looks like a normal dude at his age now. I'm sure its been a while since he hopped on the hoops. Getting old sucks


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Hi! It's going pretty well I guess.
> 
> Been going to the gym doing the lifting and cardio routine ~6 days a week.
> 
> ...


that's great i'm glad that it's going good for you! I've been working my butt all summer making progress in my fitness goals. The other day i was able to run a 9:48/mile and I was so excited about it because i was aiming to do a 9 minute something per mile by September 11. But I did it 3 weeks early. Otherwise, I'm glad things are going good for you also!!


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

slyder said:


> I've been in both places and both have worked for me.
> Right now I"m in body weight and cardio. Just where my mind is so that is what I make work for me.
> 
> I didnt' say it here but always have. You don't need fancy equipment or a gym membership to get healthy and in shape. Doin anything is better than nothing, is kinda my point.
> ...


Agreed. I have come to the conclusion that I don't really need the gym that much. I have a gym membership but outdoors is my ultimate playground for my cardio training. 

I used to be a gymnast and it is true. We did a lot of core conditioning training. We did a lot of sprints, planks, wall chairs, pushups, etc to build our upper body strength and also for our legs. I was really in good shape from all the cardio and conditioning I was getting from gymnastics.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Tim Dagget has his gym about a mile from my house. My daughter went there for gymnastics for a few years, not competitively just to their once a week kids classes during the Winter.
> 
> It's amazing how small in stature he really is standing next to him, though especially when he was younger you could tell he had massive arm strength. Especially when you did happen to see him on some equipment.
> 
> Pretty much just looks like a normal dude at his age now. I'm sure its been a while since he hopped on the hoops. Getting old sucks


I never thought male gymnasts were small(they don't look it on TV when all you have to compare them to is each other), until I saw a competition where they listed heights on there bumpers under the name. They had one American, looking at him compared to the others, you'd think he was 6' tall at least. They listed him as 5'7." Almost made me join a gymnastics program so I could be "tall." lol


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ThredJack said:


> I never thought male gymnasts were small(they don't look it on TV when all you have to compare them to is each other), until I saw a competition where they listed heights on there bumpers under the name. They had one American, looking at him compared to the others, you'd think he was 6' tall at least. They listed him as 5'7." Almost made me join a gymnastics program so I could be "tall." lol


And the women are even crazier. Mid 90s there was a Russian girl who was considered freakishly tall. She'd almost hit her head on the floor when doing the uneven bars. She was 5'5.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, so I got one of those bosu ball things. The pump sucks btw  and the hose on mine was broken where the nozzle attached. But anyway...

Anyone have a decent starter routine? I saw the youtube of the snowboard centric one, but not sure if that's a good starting point?

My balance was surprisingly good, only knocked down 3 potted plants.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

@foobar - went to the gym last night and attempted to start the video someone posted the other day (Training with Steven Tongue). We did the squats on flat ground and some of the Bosu stuff. The Bosu stuff was HARD! My balance sucks, haha! We weren't able to do a lot of the Bosu ball training yet, but we'll get there and I'm sure it will be great for balance and snowboarding.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmm, I seemed to have gained weight this summer. Turns out rum, beer and sun scorched sloth is not a recipe for success. Great recipe for fun and melanoma though. Oh well, I head back to work, normal eating and the gym the day after Labor Day. Until then it's back to the local kids trying to push me back into the ocean. Current view attached, the thatched roof be calling me.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

AgingPunk said:


> Hmmm, I seemed to have gained weight this summer. Turns out rum, beer and sun scorched sloth is not a recipe for success. Great recipe for fun and melanoma though. Oh well, I head back to work, normal eating and the gym the day after Labor Day. Until then it's back to the local kids trying to push me back into the ocean. Current view attached, the thatched roof be calling me.


Dude I love beer and rum too. I just sit by my pool all summer getting fat and tanned while getting drunk watching the kids swim. haha Not super healthy but extremely fun!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I've gained about 7+ pounds since I started going to the gym and I'm super stoked because for me, that's all muscle!


Congrats, that's awesome! 

I'm usually stoked by each lb as well (be it fat or muscles I actually don't care, both is fine, both keep one warm), which I usually gain during summer (summer is the prime season for eventings comps n trainings which is my core and leg work out). But this summer was too hot to eat much and too hot to work out much. Many comps and trainings were cancelled or shortened due to the heat, and just been calmly hacking in the shadows of woods. Gonna start my season in pretty bad fat n muscle conditions... . Only thing that actually improved are the arms from a lot of paddling on the lake. Pretty much the only strenuous action I did this summer.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

K guys. Just started exercising. Just need to drop 30 pounds until the season starts. FML


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I've taken a few weeks off from the gym oops....which is a bummer because I was really making progress! Of course I take a break once summer is over lol I still have about two months to crank up the fitness level. After I get the right size boots and some serious time in the gym....I think this is going to be a great season ahead


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Rogue said:


> I've taken a few weeks off from the gym oops....which is a bummer because I was really making progress! Of course I take a break once summer is over lol I still have about two months to crank up the fitness level. After I get the right size boots and some serious time in the gym....I think this is going to be a great season ahead


Good luck dude. I think most people should do some sort of rigorous exercise to get ready for the season. It can really help you develop your riding to have more stamina and endurance.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Adam718 said:


> Good luck dude. I think most people should do some sort of rigorous exercise to get ready for the season. It can really help you develop your riding to have more stamina and endurance.


You should see how many vert feet she gets in a year... :eyetwitch2:

She must be in some kind of decent shape!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Adam718 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck dude. I think most people should do some sort of rigorous exercise to get ready for the season. It can really help you develop your riding to have more stamina and endurance.
> ...


Haha thanks Deacon !! It better be more this season too !! ?


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I.. messed up big time this summer. Things were going well during spring as I took up trampoline, boxing and fencing. Normally summer is the time I spend a lot of time hiking but this summer I spent most of my time on passive infoor activities. There were a couple of reasons which can be summed up as laziness: 1. July/August was too bloody hot this year and I only wanted to stay inside an air conditioned room. When September came it was raining 2/3-3/4 of the time. 2. I was diagnosed with a mild slipped disc back in spring. No idea if it is related to an injury I suffered during the season, or pushing too hard during spring or the weight of my daily rucksack finally took it's toll on my back (it is pretty heavy as I take textbook, sport gear and camera gear - my "daybag" is really a hiking bag), but regardless, I used the heat as an excuse to rest my back too.

Consequence? I am the heaviest I have ever been and lost a lot of muscle. I gained almost 3kg and my body fat increased by almost 5%. I have only about 25-35% of my stamina at my peak and my strength also dropped by at least 30%. Only consolation is that I still not medically overweight but this ain't good. But I am one week into getting back into my exercise routine. My body is aching from the exercise but that is what I needed. Less than two months to get back in shape. Can't expect to get ripped in this time but I should be able to recover most of the loss in the next two months.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Adam718 said:


> K guys. Just started exercising. Just need to drop 30 pounds until the season starts. FML


Change your diet! 

I dropped 10kg in the last two months based mainly around my diet change. I wasn't doing any set workout, but I would drop and do 100 sit ups and 50 push-ups every other day. In the past few weeks I started my swimming regiment. 

Obviously, you need to exercise...but diet plays a huge role in dropping weight. 

My goal is 100kg, I'm currently at 104. Once I hit 100, I'll reevaluate and maybe drop to 95.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Change your diet!
> 
> I dropped 10kg in the last two months based mainly around my diet change. I wasn't doing any set workout, but I would drop and do 100 sit ups and 50 push-ups every other day. In the past few weeks I started my swimming regiment.
> 
> ...


I know that weight loss is 90% diet, and thats so tough because food tastes....awesome. Im supplementing breakfast with a fruit smoothie or protein shake and trying to eat smaller dinners.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

RE diet:

give up soda.... it's not hard once you get used to it.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

deagol said:


> RE diet:
> 
> give up soda.... it's not hard once you get used to it.


I never drink soda. My issue is savory food. Loves me some savory food!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Adam718 said:


> I know that weight loss is 90% diet, and thats so tough because food tastes....awesome. Im supplementing breakfast with a fruit smoothie or protein shake and trying to eat smaller dinners.


Naw... not 90% diet. It's 100% burning 
Burn what you eat. If you don’t wanna change your diet cos you love savory food? But also wanna loose weight? Then you must move more. Pretty simple. 

Hub is the same, he _can't_ do without rich swiss café complet with fatty sausages and lot of fatty cheese, loads of chips n chocolate and heaps of cheese on everything resembling a vegetable. He can decently keep his weight with playing soccer and squash 4 times a week. (When he tears a ligament and can't exercise? He raises like a dough in the oven.)

It's all about burning what you eat. Eat less or burn more.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

neni said:


> Naw... not 90% diet. It's 100% burning
> Burn what you eat. If you don’t wanna change your diet cos you love savory food? But also wanna loose weight? Then you must move more. Pretty simple.
> 
> Hub is the same, he _can't_ do without rich swiss café complet with fatty sausages and lot of fatty cheese, loads of chips n chocolate and heaps of cheese on everything resembling a vegetable. He can decently keep his weight with playing soccer and squash 4 times a week. (When he tears a ligament and can't exercise? He raises like a dough in the oven.)
> ...


You arent wrong with your statement, but - My point was that the only practical way to maintain a lower weight is via diet. I understand that if you run 10 miles every other day, u wont be gaining much weight, but you cant sustain that for ever. So if youre used to eating a ton of crap your whole life, once your body isnt able to exessively exercise, youre fucked. Its just not realistic to eat a lot and maintain healthy weight for long (for most people).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> *….(When he tears a ligament and can't exercise? He raises like a dough in the oven.)*
> 
> It's all about burning what you eat. Eat less or burn more.


:eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2::eyetwitch2:
_OH,….!!!_ That is _soooooo_ mean!!!! :laugh:  :lol:


Especially for those of us that gain 5 lbs just _looking_ at a doughnut!!! :facepalm1::laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

changed my diet...no alcohol, no caffeine, no processed sugar, no dairy, no high load carbs...bread, pasta, rice...:facepalm1:.

Still do fish, bacon, sasuage, chicken and some red meat :hairy:

Eating lots more veggies...lots of kale, spinach, tomatoes, onion & etc. :eyetwitch2:

have increased nuts, humus and beans 

and more regular exercise...:finger1: :injured:

dafattiness is melting :jumping1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Diet? What's that?

I've changed eating habits a little bit - I try and eat a little bit less when I sit down for a meal. Otherwise, no difference with eating really.

I can't wait to get out there on a board this year and see how much of a difference going to the gym and losing weight will bring.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Weight for me has never been an issue... I'm 6ft 160lbs and no matter what I eat or don't eat my weight never changes... But I don't drink soda, don't eat fast food ever and try to maintain a fairly health diet...

BUT as I've crept into my 40's I need cardio and leg training to do the amount of splitboarding I want to do... Which is usually 3-4 days a week seeing as I sling drinks at night for a living... 

Last year was the first year that the 20 year olds really started to be able to kick my ass in the skin track and it pissed me off...

SO...

I joined the local REC Center and have been at it 3-5 days a week all summer...

I'm doing 1 hour on the tread mill with a 20% incline with 2.5lb ankle weights on and my backpack on filled with my stuff at 4mph... I try to do that 3 days a week...

The other two days I do 3 sets of the following.. 15 mins on the rowing machine trying to maintain 2:15 500m splits, then two laps around the indoor track, then 8 minutes on the climbing machine maintaining 100ft/min, then two more laps around the track then repeat...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Somehow my weight is steady at 185 lbs, but I've gained one inch over my waist and lost one over my chest. There are two major issues, one of which is that I'm not dancing as much as I used to, because I'm not enjoying it as much as I used to - and I used to burn a LOT of calories doing that. I hate running, swimming, cycling, and every other kind of cardio training except rowing which I can't do because of my shitty back....

...so I decided to cut back on beer, pasta, and carbs in general. Replacing beer with whisky, and carbs with proteins and vegetables. Will dance two nights per week instead of one.

The other issue is my shoulder injury which is what limits me in my daily activity and effectively killed my surf plans for the summer. I'm doing some physiotherapy which doesn't really seem to help, but I'm expanding the training programme with additional fitness and strength exercises. and I'm considering getting a cortisone injection; we'll see.

So, summing it up:
* Less carbs, more proteins and vegetables.
* Increasing cardio from 1 to 2 nights of dancing per week.
* Keep doing physiotherapy exercises, add more exercises.

Should have some effect...


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Adam718 said:


> You arent wrong with your statement, but - My point was that the only practical way to maintain a lower weight is via diet. I understand that if you run 10 miles every other day, u wont be gaining much weight, but you cant sustain that for ever. So if youre used to eating a ton of crap your whole life, once your body isnt able to exessively exercise, youre fucked. Its just not realistic to eat a lot and maintain healthy weight for long (for most people).


Make your meals ahead of time. Twice a week I'll grill a lot of chicken, steak, turkey burgers (no bun), and veggies. Then I'll microwave it when I'm ready to eat. Not as good as straight off the grill but still tasty.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

It is indeed about burning more than you put into your body, but I do agree that it is more practical to pay attention to what and how much you eat than trying to burn everything via exercise especially if you have quite an apetite. In my case it is more like 50/50 (kitchen and gym) if I am shooting for a "boxer's body" (not trying to be huge). The last 2-3 months has taught me that my metabolism isn't what I used to be. I am not exagerating when I say that at one point I could eat 3500-3800 calories per day while playing computer games all day and not see any change in my body weight even after a few months. But though I have never been overweight, but I also struggled to get 6 pack. Without paying attention to what I eat but doing a lot of sports a 4 pack is the best I managed. To drop that extra 2-3% of fat, I had to make some change to my diet. No need to cut all my vice (I have a sweet tooth) but some reduction. Also, less fast food and more whole grain stuff and veggies.

One thing I will note is that I like to eat my calories not drink it. No alcohol, or even soda nowadays. I do drink milk and non concentrated juice but mostly stick to tea and water.

PS: No I am not abs obessed, and know there is far more than a flat stomach to being strong / healthy.. but it is quick indicator of how much body fat I have gained / lost.. which is more important than just a weight measurement.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Well.... The winter season is fast approaching... Who managed to hit their summer goals and maintain them? I had a short hiatus but seem to be back on track and stronger than ever. I'm really looking forward to getting on snow and seeing the difference my improved muscle mass and balance will make!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rogue said:


> Well.... The winter season is fast approaching... Who managed to hit their summer goals and maintain them? I had a short hiatus but seem to be back on track and stronger than ever. I'm really looking forward to getting on snow and seeing the difference my improved muscle mass and balance will make!


<= turned into Tommy Boy.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

All summer long... Including today...

I've been hitting my goals....

I was never in bad shape but my resting heart rate has dropped to 48ish now when I wake up and my heart rate on my work outs has dropped substantially... I can go 20% incline @ 4mph for 30 mins with my weights on ( backpack and ankle weights ) and my heart rate hovers around 155-160 which means hopefully I will be crushing it in the skin track this winter...

I know my shape is nothing compared to my buddy who just finished 3rd in the Wasatch 100 and then followed it up with a 1st in Flagstaff to Grand Canyon 100 two weeks later.. It's not really even fun touring with him because he is just on another level... Which is why he can place in those races like he does..



My right hamstring has been a little funky though for some reason


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I hit my goals. Got my knee and back surgery done in time to rehab and be ready for the start of the season. But what a fucked summer I've had.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree... give up soda. I came from like 1-2 cans of Coke every single day for a long time to one day I decided to stop it cold turkey. Ever since, I haven't had a can of Coke or any kind of soda since May 1st. I feel great. 

I had a goal this summer to at least lose about 15-17 pounds because I didn't know how realistic i should get. Well... after giving up soda, went on an extreme low carb diet for 2 1/2 months, took up running everyday and had an extremely active summer... I dropped 25 pounds in 3 1/2 months and ever since then I maintained that weight. It is 4 weeks since I have ran but lately it has been unseasonably warm so I will be going running to take advantage of the warmer weather. 

I'm so excited to see how the season is like this year for me compared to last year when I was at my heaviest. Twenty-five pounds may does not seem a lot but it is to a short girl but it had made a huge difference. I've documented my progress on Instagram and everyone was shocked to see the difference.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

^ Awesome work! You're gonna have an absolute blast on your first powder day.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> I'm so excited to see how the season is like this year for me compared to last year when I was at my heaviest.


Nice work girl!!! You'll feel light as air this season!! 



Deacon said:


> <= turned into Tommy Boy.



Come on now!!! I wanna see all that air time you're gonna rack up!!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> I agree... give up soda. I came from like 1-2 cans of Coke every single day for a long time to one day I decided to stop it cold turkey. Ever since, I haven't had a can of Coke or any kind of soda since May 1st. I feel great.
> 
> I had a goal this summer to at least lose about 15-17 pounds because I didn't know how realistic i should get. Well... after giving up soda, went on an extreme low carb diet for 2 1/2 months, took up running everyday and had an extremely active summer... I dropped 25 pounds in 3 1/2 months and ever since then I maintained that weight. It is 4 weeks since I have ran but lately it has been unseasonably warm so I will be going running to take advantage of the warmer weather.
> 
> I'm so excited to see how the season is like this year for me compared to last year when I was at my heaviest. Twenty-five pounds may does not seem a lot but it is to a short girl but it had made a huge difference. I've documented my progress on Instagram and everyone was shocked to see the difference.



Great job Marjaruth! I am also proud to say that I hit my goal as well.

I started and made a commitment to get in better shape not just for snowboarding but to just improve all around. When I fell in love with snowboarding I realized I needed to get healthier to enjoy the sport to the fullest degree, but I put it off for to long. I finally decided it was time and I have since dropped close to 75 pounds, packed on some muscle and ran my first marathon two weekends ago.

I set a goal of doing a marathon and so many people told me that I probably was not going to be able to get were I needed to be in time. I used their doubt to fuel my dream day after day workout after workout. It was honestly the hardest thing I have ever done in my life but all my pain was worth it. I am not exactly where I want to be yet but I am still working towards it.

My advice to everyone is to keep pushing no matter what. Even if you accomplished your goal keep going because you will only get better. 

Sappy post.... I know but stuff like this inspired me, just hoping I can do that for someone else.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn, dude. Well done with the marathon and 75lbs. 

I'm still 4kg away from my target, but I took two weeks off of exercise due to hectic schedule (laziness). Still maintained the diet, though. 

I'll pick up a new swimsuit today and get back on that aspect. The one thing that sucks about losing weight not wanting to buy new clothes until target goal is met. Luckily my waist size only dropped from a 38 down to 34. I can still wear my work pants with some creative tucking without looking like a rodeo clown. Barely.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ZakAttackk your photo wow. Great job..:hairy:







:eyetwitch2:


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Keep up the good work everyone.

I've hit some of my goals. I wanted to gain muscle and eat healthier. I'm getting older and I can feel it in my joints, so I wanted to strengthen the support muscles to prevent injury in rec sports.

Started at 155lbs and gained 10 lbs of lean muscle, mainly in my legs and larger muscle groups like the back and chest. Wish I would have taken a before/after pic to document.

This is the season I love for snowboarding...but hate for diet. Temp drops and all I want to do is eat EVERYTHING. 

Gotta keep the diet in check.....The struggle is real.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Zakattack you are an inspiration to all. Congrats on all your hard work. You look amazing and keep it up.

Aloha,


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> Great job Marjaruth! I am also proud to say that I hit my goal as well.
> 
> I started and made a commitment to get in better shape not just for snowboarding but to just improve all around. When I fell in love with snowboarding I realized I needed to get healthier to enjoy the sport to the fullest degree, but I put it off for to long. I finally decided it was time and I have since dropped close to 75 pounds, packed on some muscle and ran my first marathon two weekends ago.
> 
> ...


First off, if someone has a problem with the post or it being sappy, fuck them. Secondly, *AWESOME JOB!! FUCK YEAH Zac!!*

75 lbs is huge, great work.

Do you mind sharing what weight you started off at? Also, what is your height?

What kind of exercise/workouts are you doing? I assume you changed your diet also, right?

: (_of course the only clapping icon is huge and lame_)


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Phedder said:


> ^ Awesome work! You're gonna have an absolute blast on your first powder day.


I am so looking forward to the first pow of the season! 



Rogue said:


> Nice work girl!!! You'll feel light as air this season!!


I'm so sure of it!  



ZacAttakk said:


> Great job Marjaruth! I am also proud to say that I hit my goal as well.
> 
> I started and made a commitment to get in better shape not just for snowboarding but to just improve all around. When I fell in love with snowboarding I realized I needed to get healthier to enjoy the sport to the fullest degree, but I put it off for to long. I finally decided it was time and I have since dropped close to 75 pounds, packed on some muscle and ran my first marathon two weekends ago.
> 
> ...


You look GREAT!!! I was unsure if I should post a picture along with my post yesterday. After seeing your progression pic... I am going to post mine! Keep up the great work!!! People like you are an inspiration. I signed up for a half marathon in May and I am really looking forward to it. I did a Spartan Super race over the summer and man- that was an incredible experience. I ran about 100 miles in 2 1/2 months also. 

So now, here are my progression pictures! First picture (with blue shirt and shorts and black dress). On left: taken May 3rd. Right: taken October 24. Second picture (with coral dress and black dress). On left: September 27, 2014 and on right: October 22, 2015.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

txb0115 said:


> All summer long... Including today...
> 
> I've been hitting my goals....
> 
> ...


Congrats and good job.



stickz said:


> I hit my goals. Got my knee and back surgery done in time to rehab and be ready for the start of the season. But what a fucked summer I've had.


I can imagine with all of that rehab. Hopefully you'll be ready to rock though all fixed up!



marjaruth said:


> I agree... give up soda. I came from like 1-2 cans of Coke every single day for a long time to one day I decided to stop it cold turkey. Ever since, I haven't had a can of Coke or any kind of soda since May 1st. I feel great.
> 
> I had a goal this summer to at least lose about 15-17 pounds because I didn't know how realistic i should get. Well... after giving up soda, went on an extreme low carb diet for 2 1/2 months, took up running everyday and had an extremely active summer... I dropped 25 pounds in 3 1/2 months and ever since then I maintained that weight. It is 4 weeks since I have ran but lately it has been unseasonably warm so I will be going running to take advantage of the warmer weather.
> 
> I'm so excited to see how the season is like this year for me compared to last year when I was at my heaviest. Twenty-five pounds may does not seem a lot but it is to a short girl but it had made a huge difference. I've documented my progress on Instagram and everyone was shocked to see the difference.


Great job Marjaruth! 25 pounds is no joke, people say it is harder for women to lose the weight also.



Tatanka Head said:


> Damn, dude. Well done with the marathon and 75lbs.
> 
> I'm still 4kg away from my target, but I took two weeks off of exercise due to hectic schedule (laziness). Still maintained the diet, though.
> 
> I'll pick up a new swimsuit today and get back on that aspect. The one thing that sucks about losing weight not wanting to buy new clothes until target goal is met. Luckily my waist size only dropped from a 38 down to 34. I can still wear my work pants with some creative tucking without looking like a rodeo clown. Barely.


I know how that goes... I've lost some weight and none of my stuff fits me. And I *HATE *buying new clothes.



SoCalSoul said:


> Keep up the good work everyone.
> 
> I've hit some of my goals. I wanted to gain muscle and eat healthier. I'm getting older and I can feel it in my joints, so I wanted to strengthen the support muscles to prevent injury in rec sports.
> 
> ...


155 lbs? I don't think I've weighed 155 lbs since middle school!:hairy:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ZacAttakk said:


> I finally decided it was time and I have since dropped close to 75 pounds, packed on some muscle and ran my first marathon two weekends ago.


bravo brother bagged my first full marathon in 2015 myself!!

Shooting for a sub 4 hour in 2016 and a possible 50K in late 2016 or 2017, I figure once I'm living at 7860ft(hopefully by next winter) running a marathon near sea level should be a snap.

Nice job man congrats


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> I am so looking forward to the first pow of the season!
> 
> I'm so sure of it!
> 
> ...


Great job M!!
:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Opunui said:


> Zakattack you are an inspiration to all. Congrats on all your hard work. You look amazing and keep it up.
> 
> Aloha,


This^^^ and you too Marjaruth, well done to both of you.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

BoardWalk said:


> This^^^ and you too Marjaruth, well done to both of you.


Great job Marjaruth. Absolutely stunning transition. You are and look amazing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess I'll share my update now...


I'm really looking forward to snowboard season and hoping my hard work pays off on the slopes.

I originally set my goal at starting snowboard season @ 239 lbs since that's what I weighed in high school, I just thought it would be neat to weigh what I did ~12 years ago. Of course weight fluctuates around depending on the day, but right now I'm right around 230.

I'm pretty pleased with my results so far. We started going to the gym back in April and I'm down almost 45 lbs now from my April weight, which was down 10-15 lbs from before the winter started. No diet changes, I still eat the same stuff, but generally I eat OK... certainly not great and I definitely still eat quite a bit.

And I still eat cookies from time to time.
I Just tell my wife not to buy them, otherwise I know we'll eat them.


As far as workout goals... I didn't really set any. When I started off on the stationary bike I was hoping to hit 9 miles in 30 minutes. I was able to get to that point and then the latest milestone I've hit on the stationary bike is being able to do 11 miles in the same 30 minutes. You guys should see the pools of sweat on the ground when I'm done... oh and my clothing is just completely soaked with sweat when I'm done. But, I guess that means I'm working hard, right? :laugh:

I feel a lot stronger and I know my legs are a lot stronger which will help a lot with boarding I hope. We've also incorporated a "balance day" of training based around this video (sorry, I forget who posted it originally) and we're hoping this really helps with balance - sorry, having trouble linking the video correctly with the forum, so pasting the link will have to do for now.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYL8D_zZvQE


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you mind sharing what weight you started off at? Also, what is your height?
> 
> What kind of exercise/workouts are you doing? I assume you changed your diet also, right?


Marjaruth you look great!

Thanks everyone for the encouragement! And yes I don't mind sharing what I did. 

After the 2013 snowboard season I decided to get in better shape. I was around 320 at 5ft 11inchs. Even though I was big I was still active. I knew how to snowboard pretty well the only thing that challenged me was the park. I was afraid of the features because falling on a jump or a box at over 300 is a very painful experience haha. So thats when I said enough was enough.

That summer I did mainly cardio because that all I really knew how to do. I would run on the tread mill for 30 minutes 4-5 times a week. The first picture was after a whole summer of doing that and Adkins diet (which is horrible for you). I was down about 20 pounds but not near enough for the amount of work I was doing. I felt sucked up and extremely week so I saw a doctor and he said that working that hard with no carbs was sending my body in to freak out mode. My body was holding onto every bit of fat that it could. So after that summer I got on a balanced protein diet and dropped another 30 pounds over the next winter by running.

After that winter I fell in love with weight training and focused on it all spring. I weight trained 5 days a week and with a good diet and supplements I packed on a good bit of muscle. The second picture was from about 2 months of weights with cardio mixed in. At this point I was about 270.

I work in the I.T./Data department of a Health and Wellness company and some of my co workers signed up for the Baltimore marathon. So last May with hesitation I signed up as well. I felt I need a goal to keep me going and hold me accountable. I kept up with the weights and ran 4 times a week to train for the marathon. It was a hard road training because I have a jacked up knee and found out 2 weeks before the marathon that I had a tear in my patella tendon. Even though the doctor did not recommend that I run I had worked to hard to not run it. I got a nice knee brace and ran it anyway with no serous problems.

The last picture is me at the gym last night. I feel amazing and started training this week for my first triathlon.

My current work out plan:

M: AM run/ PM gym Chest, Abs, and Triceps 
T: AM bike/ PM gym Shoulders and Legs
W: AM run/ PM gym Back, Traps, and Biceps
T: AM bike/ PM gym Chest, Abs, and Triceps
F: AM run/ PM gym Shoulders and Legs 
S: Gym at noon Back, Traps, and Biceps
S: Rest day


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Confession.. reached non of my fitness goals... Just to busy with business, so to all who made there goals congrats. This wimp made excuse after excuse. Still in shape? But not my snowboard ready 2016 season shape like Jcb890, marjaruth, SoCalSoul, hikeswithdogs, and Tatanka Head. Again congrats!:hairy:







:injured:


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

First off, to all of you that posted your pics: WOW :facepalm3: maybe there's something to all that nonsense about hard work...you all look amazing. cheers!

I am slowly eating away at all the eating and drinking I did this summer and it's coming off slowly. What I can say is that I've done far more this preseason than I ever have, especially legs and core and it's helping my overall goals...so I'll stick with the positives I guess


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> Marjaruth you look great!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the encouragement! And yes I don't mind sharing what I did.
> 
> ...


Awesome work!

My wife and I go together, it helps us to stay motivated and on track. Our routine is 4 different days/sets/groups of weight training followed by 30 minutes each day. We try to go 6 days per week, but life and time doesn't always allow for it. The 4 days/sets/groups we do:

1 - Legs
2 - Arms
3 - Balance
4 - Core/Back

Leg day is my favorite and arm day is my least favorite.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> 1 - Legs
> 2 - Arms
> 3 - Balance
> 4 - Core/Back
> ...


I enjoy leg day as well. Its the day after that sucks haha.

I need to do some balance training. Never tried it before. What do you do on those days?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> I enjoy leg day as well. Its the day after that sucks haha.
> 
> I need to do some balance training. Never tried it before. What do you do on those days?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYL8D_zZvQE

^^^ We use the exercises in this video.

_15 each for the squats_:
1 - Normal
2 - Left foot forward
3 - Right foot forward
4 - Wide stance
5 - Narrow stance (feet touching or very close)
6 - Normal stance, feet turned outwards
7 - Normal stance, feel turned inwards

_15 each for the Bosu ball exercises_:
1 - Side to side (counting doing both sides as 1, ex. 1, 1, 2, 2, etc.)
2 - Front to back (same, front + back = 1)
3 - Side to side touching the ground - we haven't gotten to actually touching the ground yet, but go as far as we can
4 - Front to back reaching towards ground right-hand forward
5 - Front to back reaching towards ground left-hand forward
6 - Turning around in a circle - go around at least once each way (clockwise and counter-clockwise)
7 - Using a weighted ball - hold in front and twist side to side (one = left and right)
8 - Using a weighted ball - hold in front and lift over your head, then back down
9 - Squats x 15 - sometimes I'll add in a little hop

The only things we don't do from the video is when he touches the ground to each side with both hands and when he puts the weighted ball over his head and goes side to side. We haven't progressed to actually being able to touch the ground or doing the two handed touch. As for the weighted ball, we have just forgot to be honest, haha, we'll have to incorporate that one next Balance Day.

We're also going to incorporate doing some lunges on balance day I think.

The only thing with the Bosu balls is that they have a weight limit of 250 or 245, so I had to lose a bunch of weight before using them to begin with.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jcb. I am going to give it a try on Saturday. Looks like I'm going to have to skip the Ball for now but there are balance boards that mimic them that can hold my weight. 

Seems like this will really help staying in a good athletic stance all day on the mountain with out getting super tired or the dreaded end of the day Charlie horses on the lift. Am I the only one this happens to after a long day of riding? I'm sure it's entertaining for the people on the chair behind me haha.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

ZacAttakk said:


> Thanks for the info Jcb. I am going to give it a try on Saturday. Looks like I'm going to have to skip the Ball for now but there are balance boards that mimic them that can hold my weight.
> 
> Seems like this will really help staying in a good athletic stance all day on the mountain with out getting super tired or the dreaded end of the day Charlie horses on the lift. Am I the only one this happens to after a long day of riding? I'm sure it's entertaining for the people on the chair behind me haha.


You get charlie horses after a long day of riding? Sounds like you need more potassium possibly? I don't recall having any charlie horses at the end of the day. Also... do you stretch? Maybe that'll help.

I should start doing some balance exercises to help my balance and stance before season starts soon. Can't wait to ride! (And thank you for the kind compliment- you do really look great. Keep it up.)


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> Thanks for the info Jcb. I am going to give it a try on Saturday. Looks like I'm going to have to skip the Ball for now but there are balance boards that mimic them that can hold my weight.
> 
> Seems like this will really help staying in a good athletic stance all day on the mountain with out getting super tired or the dreaded end of the day Charlie horses on the lift. Am I the only one this happens to after a long day of riding? I'm sure it's entertaining for the people on the chair behind me haha.





marjaruth said:


> You get charlie horses after a long day of riding? Sounds like you need more potassium possibly? I don't recall having any charlie horses at the end of the day. Also... do you stretch? Maybe that'll help.
> 
> I should start doing some balance exercises to help my balance and stance before season starts soon. Can't wait to ride! (And thank you for the kind compliment- you do really look great. Keep it up.)


I don't so much get charlie horses on the lift. For me, it seems like my quad muscles are just "done" by the end of the day. As in... hurts to be in a normal stance and then it hurts and is very tough to make turns or carve. My goal is to ride to this point each day and when I feel this happening, I know my body is done for the day and it isn't really safe for me or people around me to keep pushing.

I try to keep myself well fed while riding and hydrated. I always take a break and have a good lunch and I always have 1 or 2 protein bars throughout the day of riding as well. However, maybe I do need more Potassium, I'm really not sure. I always just attributed it to me not being in good enough shape since I try to push myself pretty hard when I ride. Staying hydrated can be tough to do as I don't like making frequent stops to grab water. I probably should invest in some kind of hydration pack like the Camelbaks or whatnot.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't so much get charlie horses on the lift. For me, it seems like my quad muscles are just "done" by the end of the day. As in... hurts to be in a normal stance and then it hurts and is very tough to make turns or carve. My goal is to ride to this point each day and when I feel this happening, I know my body is done for the day and it isn't really safe for me or people around me to keep pushing.
> 
> I try to keep myself well fed while riding and hydrated. I always take a break and have a good lunch and I always have 1 or 2 protein bars throughout the day of riding as well. However, maybe I do need more Potassium, I'm really not sure. I always just attributed it to me not being in good enough shape since I try to push myself pretty hard when I ride. Staying hydrated can be tough to do as I don't like making frequent stops to grab water. I probably should invest in some kind of hydration pack like the Camelbaks or whatnot.


If they hurt at the end of the day... maybe your stance width is a little off? I remember that I used to struggle with sore muscles until I got the stance width corrected. Much better. Look into that... and also look into the binding set up also at what degrees they are set at also. They make big difference in your riding. 

I really like GU Energy chews. They're delicious! Hydration packs are nice to have! I bought one this summer.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> If they hurt at the end of the day... maybe your stance width is a little off? I remember that I used to struggle with sore muscles until I got the stance width corrected. Much better. Look into that... and also look into the binding set up also at what degrees they are set at also. They make big difference in your riding.
> 
> I really like GU Energy chews. They're delicious! Hydration packs are nice to have! I bought one this summer.


I messed around with my stance a whole lot going into last season. I don't remember exactly how wide it is right now, but it is set so its comfortable for me to ride. It isn't too wide that I'd be giving myself muscle pain though.

As for my feet/stance, I was riding duck-footed previously with -15/9 or so stance. I tried to do -15/3 or -15/0, but that felt uncomfortable. I tried -15/-3 and that was a bit uncomfortable as well. I think I rode most of last season at -21/-5 or -21/-3, something right around there... both feet pointed "front-wards" a bit.

To be honest, I'm not sure what is best. But, I feel like I rode a lot better last year than I had previously and I also felt more comfortable and confident at higher speeds. Now, I don't know if that is all in the stance or more on the new board/bindings/boots setup or what.

For protein bars I usually grab the box of the chewy Nature Valley Peanut Butter and Chocolate bars at BJ's. They have 10g of protein in each and taste real good too. When I was shopping around last year, these had the highest amount of protein per serving, more than many of the more recognizable energy bar brands.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

There is just no correct answer to stance angles. 
There are just to many variables. 
One rule of thumb that seemed to help me was angles adding up to 24.
Examples:
+12 -12
+15 -9
+18 -6
+21 - 3




:chin:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> There is just no correct answer to stance angles.
> There are just to many variables.
> One rule of thumb that seemed to help me was angles adding up to 24.
> Examples:
> ...


Last year was my first time trying to move to a more "alpine" stance with both feet pointed downhill. I had always been a duck-foot rider before with one foot pointed downhill and one foot pointed uphill. I think I switched after reading some people's thoughts on it from this forum.

Has it helped? Maybe? I'm honestly not sure.

I guess I should probably try and switch it back to duck-footed and see how that feels.  :chin:


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I messed around with my stance a whole lot going into last season. I don't remember exactly how wide it is right now, but it is set so its comfortable for me to ride. It isn't too wide that I'd be giving myself muscle pain though.
> 
> As for my feet/stance, I was riding duck-footed previously with -15/9 or so stance. I tried to do -15/3 or -15/0, but that felt uncomfortable. I tried -15/-3 and that was a bit uncomfortable as well. I think I rode most of last season at -21/-5 or -21/-3, something right around there... both feet pointed "front-wards" a bit.
> 
> ...


Also... one more thing I realized... how the bindings are set forward, centered or back. How they are lined up on the dots. It is also very super important!!! I did not realize this until midway through the season and it made a huge difference in riding. I had my bindings lined up not correctly for the first half and I complained that I got tired so fast and my calves burned so bad. Then my friend looked at them and told me my bindings were not positioned correctly. Like for example. The dots would be like ::: ::: on the board. My bindings were lined up something like :[::] [::]: ugh. Or something like that. But you get the idea... 

In regards to the protein bars... they're yummy! Like I mentioned, I really like GU energy chews. They contain 40g potassium. No protein though but they contain amino acids to help decrease muscle damage and mental fatigue. Can try one and see what you think. I did that for my Spartan Super race two months ago. I popped some before I started the race and I had enough energy to go 4 miles and then took another couple chews halfway through (at around 4.5 miles). They started to kick in a little bit before mile 5 and it was enough to last throughout the whole last half. No muscle soreness but the next morning was a whole different story...


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Last year was my first time trying to move to a more "alpine" stance with both feet pointed downhill. I had always been a duck-foot rider before with one foot pointed downhill and one foot pointed uphill. I think I switched after reading some people's thoughts on it from this forum.
> 
> Has it helped? Maybe? I'm honestly not sure.
> 
> I guess I should probably try and switch it back to duck-footed and see how that feels. :chin:





marjaruth said:


> Also... one more thing I realized... how the bindings are set forward, centered or back. How they are lined up on the dots. It is also very super important!!! I did not realize this until midway through the season and it made a huge difference in riding. I had my bindings lined up not correctly for the first half and I complained that I got tired so fast and my calves burned so bad. Then my friend looked at them and told me my bindings were not positioned correctly. Like for example. The dots would be like ::: ::: on the board. My bindings were lined up something like :[::] [::]: ugh. Or something like that. But you get the idea...
> 
> In regards to the protein bars... they're yummy! Like I mentioned, I really like GU energy chews. They contain 40g potassium. No protein though but they contain amino acids to help decrease muscle damage and mental fatigue. Can try one and see what you think. I did that for my Spartan Super race two months ago. I popped some before I started the race and I had enough energy to go 4 miles and then took another couple chews halfway through (at around 4.5 miles). They started to kick in a little bit before mile 5 and it was enough to last throughout the whole last half. No muscle soreness but the next morning was a whole different story...


Yes I do get charlie horses here and there because at my little east coast local resorts the only way to get big thrills anymore is to ride on the brink of being out of control. Not in a dangerous way by any means. I am very good at staying in control. I feel I am skilled enough to push that line with out crossing it but I am sure you guys know the feeling when you are tearing down the hill working super hard to stay on top of your board. Riding like that all day with constant leg pump gets to me. Especially riding with a pack of guys that are constantly trying to one-up each other. 

Now I will say learning how to preserve my body for endurance from training for the marathon will help me a ton this season. I totally agree with Marjaruth, potassium is key. Even a simple banana half way through any strenuous activity will do wonders. 

As for stance I ride +15 -15. Just the most natural way for me to ride. I learned to ride in a +21 -5 because I would get horrible pain in my back leg when ever I tried a +15 -15. I liked the idea of +15 -15 because I can ride switch pretty well due to doing it on a long board for many years. So once I learned better form and stopped turning my shoulders forward and instead just my head the pain went way.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

ZacAttakk said:


> Yes I do get charlie horses here and there because at my little east coast local resorts the only way to get big thrills anymore is to ride on the brink of being out of control. Not in a dangerous way by any means. I am very good at staying in control. I feel I am skilled enough to push that line with out crossing it but I am sure you guys know the feeling when you are tearing down the hill working super hard to stay on top of your board. Riding like that all day with constant leg pump gets to me. Especially riding with a pack of guys that are constantly trying to one-up each other.
> 
> Now I will say learning how to preserve my body for endurance from training for the marathon will help me a ton this season. I totally agree with Marjaruth, potassium is key. Even a simple banana half way through any strenuous activity will do wonders.
> 
> As for stance I ride +15 -15. Just the most natural way for me to ride. I learned to ride in a +21 -5 because I would get horrible pain in my back leg when ever I tried a +15 -15. I liked the idea of +15 -15 because I can ride switch pretty well due to doing it on a long board for many years. So once I learned better form and stopped turning my shoulders forward and instead just my head the pain went way.


I currently ride +9, -9 I think. Works perfect for me in my riding ability and I can still ride switch for short periods of time. I tend not to try to ride switch because then it wears me out more faster. Potassium is key to go snowboarding. Water also is important. Where do you usually go riding since you're in the east coast also?


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> I currently ride +9, -9 I think. Works perfect for me in my riding ability and I can still ride switch for short periods of time. I tend not to try to ride switch because then it wears me out more faster. Potassium is key to go snowboarding. Water also is important. Where do you usually go riding since you're in the east coast also?


My local resorts are liberty, whitetail, and roundtop mountains. More like hills actually but they get the job done. I try to make it to whisp, snowshoe, or seven springs once or twice a year. Trying to get up to Vermont this year and check it out since I have never been up that way.

Going back to CO is the goal tho but its not looking so good this season maybe next year.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> I try to keep myself well fed while riding and hydrated. I always take a break and have a good lunch and I always have 1 or 2 protein bars throughout the day of riding as well. However, maybe I do need more Potassium, I'm really not sure. I always just attributed it to me not being in good enough shape since I try to push myself pretty hard when I ride. Staying hydrated can be tough to do as I don't like making frequent stops to grab water. I probably should invest in some kind of hydration pack like the Camelbaks or whatnot.


How much are you drinking and how much are you peeing during the day? Do you ride toe side or pow often ? That's when my quads are done. Traversing toe side too often i mean. Or doing tons of jumps (even baby ones) 

Are you highbacks vertical are tiled super forward? 

Try bananas, Gatorade ?


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

ZacAttakk said:


> My local resorts are liberty, whitetail, and roundtop mountains. More like hills actually but they get the job done. I try to make it to whisp, snowshoe, or seven springs once or twice a year. Trying to get up to Vermont this year and check it out since I have never been up that way.
> 
> Going back to CO is the goal tho but its not looking so good this season maybe next year.


My local resorts is Bristol Mountain. I do make a point to drive to do a weekend trip at Gore mountain or Whiteface Mountain. I'm in NY. I am shooting for Vermont in March. You're more than welcome to meet up. I was in the exact predicament... I wanted to do Colorado this winter but it looks very unlikely. So probably swap out that week of CO to do Vermont mountain hopping.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> My local resorts is Bristol Mountain. I do make a point to drive to do a weekend trip at Gore mountain or Whiteface Mountain. I'm in NY. I am shooting for Vermont in March. You're more than welcome to meet up. I was in the exact predicament... I wanted to do Colorado this winter but it looks very unlikely. So probably swap out that week of CO to do Vermont mountain hopping.


Yea I would be down to meet up. Sub to these threads and look out for a east coast meet up. We have all been talking about it for a while hoping this is the year it finally happens.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/mid-atlantic-us/10832-regional-mid-atlantic-85.html 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/mid-atlantic-us/182369-whitetail-resort-3.html


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

If any of you are going to make it to MA/New England this winter - let me know! Shoot over a PM or post in the New England forum or something.

I will have a pass this season to Wachusett (in MA), but I certainly would say it isn't worth a drive there from out-of-state. It isn't bad, but nothing great.

A weekend stay in VT may certainly be worth it though. We love taking weekend trips up North, but most of the time will do day-trips. Did a day-trip to Jay Peak last year, but that was a bit far... probably wouldn't day-trip that one again (4.25 hrs each way + riding all day is tiring!).

The wife and I have the goal to get out to Colorado, but first we've got to up her skill level and a trip West isn't in the cards for this season budget-wise, unfortunately.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> If any of you are going to make it to MA/New England this winter - let me know! Shoot over a PM or post in the New England forum or something.
> 
> I will have a pass this season to Wachusett (in MA), but I certainly would say it isn't worth a drive there from out-of-state. It isn't bad, but nothing great.
> 
> ...


Do a weekend trip to Vermont!!! I will for sure make a trip out to Vermont at some point this winter... when I do... I'll let you and Zak know!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> Do a weekend trip to Vermont!!! I will for sure make a trip out to Vermont at some point this winter... when I do... I'll let you and Zak know!


We're already looking into doing a weekend at Jay sometime this winter, just not sure when (originally we were thinking of around New Year). Nothing else is planned yet, but I'll day-trip anywhere in New England. Even though it is brutal, I'll probably day-trip to Jay Peak again at some point this season.

We'll be trying to hit all over really. We joined a ski club this year (joined Metroland out of NY which includes membership to Washington, NJ and CT ski councils) so we'll be following the schedules for discounted lift tickets and trying out a bunch of mountains this season.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> Do a weekend trip to Vermont!!! I will for sure make a trip out to Vermont at some point this winter... when I do... I'll let you and Zak know!





Jcb890 said:


> We're already looking into doing a weekend at Jay sometime this winter, just not sure when (originally we were thinking of around New Year). Nothing else is planned yet, but I'll day-trip anywhere in New England. Even though it is brutal, I'll probably day-trip to Jay Peak again at some point this season.
> 
> We'll be trying to hit all over really. We joined a ski club this year (joined Metroland out of NY which includes membership to Washington, NJ and CT ski councils) so we'll be following the schedules for discounted lift tickets and trying out a bunch of mountains this season.


I will be looking to go some time while my little brother is back in town from college so any time during his break which is Christmas through the beginning February. So if you guys plan on going some where in that time zone shoot me a pm!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> I will be looking to go some time while my little brother is back in town from college so any time during his break which is Christmas through the beginning February. So if you guys plan on going some where in that time zone shoot me a pm!


I'll be looking to get up North any chance I get on the weekends (_local pass and mountain will be used mid-week at nights and for any possible week-day powder dumps_). Let me know any time you're thinking of heading up this way.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

ZacAttakk said:


> I will be looking to go some time while my little brother is back in town from college so any time during his break which is Christmas through the beginning February. So if you guys plan on going some where in that time zone shoot me a pm!


Sounds good. Will let you know!



Jcb890 said:


> I'll be looking to get up North any chance I get on the weekends (_local pass and mountain will be used mid-week at nights and for any possible week-day powder dumps_). Let me know any time you're thinking of heading up this way.


Also, I just realized I found some good deals in Vermont but it has to be used on certain days. Not sure which club it is through though... got it from a friend. Maybe you have the same list.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Have two more weeks to do sth in the gym specifically for snowboarding, what would benefit the most? Squats on bosu ball?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Explosive jumping, one leg dead lifts & squats on bosu ball





:snowboard3:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Explosive jumping, *one leg dead lifts* & squats on bosu ball


with a single kettlebell or weights in both hands? Any difference?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Single kettlebell for one leg dead lifts 
Two dumb bells or two kettlebells for squats. 










:snowboard1:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Polish Christmas is fucking up my game, big time. I feel like the in-laws only eat cake and cookies. I haven't stepped on a scale, but I'm looking forward to getting home just for this reason.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

My good habits have really trailed off towards the end of the year here too. Not eating as good, pretty much missed all of November at the gym. Ugh, not liking it.

Starting back up on Monday (hopefully) it'll be back to the gym and getting back into shape.

Unfortunately, its going to be packed with people who make their New Year's Resolutions and go to the gym for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Unfortunately, its going to be packed with people who make their New Year's Resolutions and go to the gym for 2-3 weeks.


The worst part of the year! Half the people dont know how to use the equipment and the other half just sit on the machines and benches looking at their smart phones :dry:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> My good habits have really trailed off towards the end of the year here too. Not eating as good, pretty much missed all of November at the gym. Ugh, not liking it.
> 
> Starting back up on Monday (hopefully) it'll be back to the gym and getting back into shape.
> 
> Unfortunately, its going to be packed with people who make their New Year's Resolutions and go to the gym for 2-3 weeks.


Yea lots of us have been slacking but I'm gonna start training for a fall Marathon and 50K the end of January, just trying to keep my weight stable with all the craft beer I've been drinking........


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea lots of us have been slacking but I'm gonna start training for a fall Marathon and 50K the end of January, just trying to keep my weight stable with all the craft beer I've been drinking........


Is it your first marathon?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> The worst part of the year! Half the people dont know how to use the equipment and the other half just sit on the machines and benches looking at their smart phones :dry:


Yeah, definitely not looking forward to the crowds, that won't be fun.



hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea lots of us have been slacking but I'm gonna start training for a fall Marathon and 50K the end of January, just trying to keep my weight stable with all the craft beer I've been drinking........


Oh nice, good luck! So much slacking, it isn't good.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I go to the gym in the morning, ~8am, so it's ok. 

BTW, it's not to late to promise yourself and brag to everyone around how you will start working out next year


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Did a sit up this morning, feeling pretty good.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Did a sit up this morning, feeling pretty good.


Jesus buddy, take it easy. You gotta _ease_ back into it! :grin:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Did a sit up this morning, feeling pretty good.


never skip a leg day, but I think you are overdoing it


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Jesus buddy, take it easy. You gotta _ease_ back into it! :grin:





kosmoz said:


> never skip a leg day, but I think you are overdoing it



Good advice I'll try to slow it down a bit. I don't want to brag but there might be a squat in my future too, damn fiber. :grin:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ZacAttakk said:


> Is it your first marathon?


Nope I bagged a 4:18 marathon(Minneapolis) in May and a 1:42 half in September, had a foot injury(from backpacking) that I'm trying to take it easy on so my weekly miles have suffered big since my last race.

Hope to knock out my first ultra(50K) and another marathon(Revel Big Cottonwood UT) this upcoming summer also maybe try and be a pacer for my crazy x2 ironman buddy who's running the Wasatch 100 miler.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Figured I post this here but snowboard season actually interferes with my powerlifting training. But have a meet this weekend going for 1300 total 600 on deadlift, 350 bench, and 400 squat on a triple surgery knee. Then its cutting time hopefully will enter into my first npc bodybuilding comp this summer. Did I mention snowboard season fucks up my leg days haha.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have been messing with Kettlebells alot lately. Going for 100 snatches in 5 minutes with a 24kg bell. This is the fit test for the Strong First certification. I'm not trying to get certified, I just want to beat the fit test. Yesterday I got 60 reps with 20kg bell in 5 minutes. Not great but I'm coming back from a shoulder injury and I haven't snatched in a while.:blahblah:

*Another fun fit test you can even do in a hotel room is do 100 bodyweight squats for time. That's going down past parallel and all the way up. My best time is 4:08. Not great but I'm fat. Post your 100 squat time. I'm sure you can beat me, but that 4:08 crushed me.*


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> Figured I post this here but snowboard season actually interferes with my powerlifting training. But have a meet this weekend going for 1300 total 600 on deadlift, 350 bench, and 400 squat on a triple surgery knee. Then its cutting time hopefully will enter into my first npc bodybuilding comp this summer. Did I mention snowboard season fucks up my leg days haha.


Powerlift as well. Still managed a 585+ squat and 650+ dead at 220 during the snowboard season. It sucks for 30 min or so, but squat or deadlift or both the day before you go riding. Eat like a horse the night before, but riding actually provides some good blood flow and flushing of the muscles after a tough leg day. After the first couple of runs you should feel great. Just get some good extra calories in afterwards if you are trying to maintain weight, and still a hearty meal if you aren't.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

My fitness goals are: yoga every other day till I can do a bridge for more than 1 minute, swim all summer in the lake long distance, if wakeboarding is out get good at jumping spinning and spotting "landings" etc into the water, cut out sugar, and ***** wreck the huge pile of log length firewood in my backyard : saw split throw n stack and get 2 seasons worth of heat ahead. Yep lumberjacking counts as "fitness" lol
Edit: oh yeah goal to get ripped core and upper body... yep prob will achieve less than half of the list


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Powerlift as well. Still managed a 585+ squat and 650+ dead at 220 during the snowboard season. It sucks for 30 min or so, but squat or deadlift or both the day before you go riding. Eat like a horse the night before, but riding actually provides some good blood flow and flushing of the muscles after a tough leg day. After the first couple of runs you should feel great. Just get some good extra calories in afterwards if you are trying to maintain weight, and still a hearty meal if you aren't.


More of us on here than I thought! I actually stopped competing largely because of snowboarding, hard to actively pursue both here. My first full season I left the city to work at a resort, nearest gym was a 110km round trip away. I went from training 5-6 times a week to 3 times a week, and with 8 weeks between competitions my total decreased 17 percent! I do miss it a little, but I far prefer snowboarding and now the training I do get in isn't as 100% strength focused so I feel fitter and more well rounded for it.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Wassup everyone... been a LONG ass time since I was on these forums. Life took over, and snowboarding has become a "once a year"/"get over winter" hobby (that my wife probably secretly despises, but lets me splurge on anyway cuz she's the bestest)

ANYWAY

I haven't touched my snowboard since I got back from Banff a year ago, and I just booked a last-minute trip to Whistler, happening in 24 days!!

Any advice to get some conditioning in? I can commit 30-60 mins per day. I tried this last year before heading to Banff, but only did two home-workouts per week for 5 weeks and it did (practically) nothing. 

any advice?


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

kri$han said:


> Wassup everyone... been a LONG ass time since I was on these forums. Life took over, and snowboarding has become a "once a year"/"get over winter" hobby (that my wife probably secretly despises, but lets me splurge on anyway cuz she's the bestest)
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> ...


Hit legs and core hard. You can do lots at home. Planks, jump lunges, step ups, bodyweight squats, burpees. Pick a number of reps for each and record your time. Try to beat that time everyday or 2. It makes it into kind of a game and trying to beat that time will motivate you. 

Try this:

30 burpees
50 bodyweight squats
30 push ups
30 alternating jump lunges 
for time

Unless you are super fit, this will kick your ass. Do it every second day and try to beat your time. On other days, stretch and do a 60 or 120 second plank. This is just a suggestion, there are a ton of different workouts you can do. 24 days isn't alot of time but you could definitely get in better shape in that time. Good Luck and keep it fun.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been doing HIIT style stuff for core and legs and I certainly noticed the difference in my recent trip. I still got busted, just not as quickly. Each exercise for 20 seconds then rest for 20 and repeat 4 times. Legs: wide squat, jump squat, jump lunge, wall sit with calf raises. Core: front plank, side plank, other side plank, dorsal raise with leg kick. It's been a couple of months now and I still can't complete legs with 100% intensity. I thought planks were for girls oh how wrong I was.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I see we cross posted with similar ideas WasabiSensei. Nice!

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> I see we cross posted with similar ideas WasabiSensei. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Ya HIITs are killer too. I have done Tabata before, that's 20 seconds work 10 seconds rest for 8 rounds. Nasty, especially if you go balls out for that 20 seconds.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Ya HIITs are killer too. I have done Tabata before, that's 20 seconds work 10 seconds rest for 8 rounds. Nasty, especially if you go balls out for that 20 seconds.


I tend to go 1 minute with 10 rest for 30 rounds on my land exercises ( I prefer swimming 2000m sessions). I must not be doing it right because I can finish. I'll be sweaty as hell and my bpm will be at like 145, but I'm not dead. Could be the rotation. I usually do a 6x5 rotation.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Hit legs and core hard. You can do lots at home. Planks, jump lunges, step ups, bodyweight squats, burpees. Pick a number of reps for each and record your time. Try to beat that time everyday or 2. It makes it into kind of a game and trying to beat that time will motivate you.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


#myman 

Thanks for this - I'll see if I can dig up my training logs for what I did last time, but it was definitely less intense than this. It'll all be at home, in my basement fo sho. Once we got our itinerary quotes yesterday, I went home and did 30 body-weight squats in about 60 seconds and my legs were on fire LOL

Would running help, at all? I'm not a runner; I'm a cyclist, but road-riding in winter is a turn-off (well, road riding in general is ) I figure a 30 minute run a few times would help with stamina.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

kri$han said:


> Would running help, at all? I'm not a runner; I'm a cyclist, but road-riding in winter is a turn-off (well, road riding in general is ) I figure a 30 minute run a few times would help with stamina.


This is my first season back riding after 5 yrs off cold turkey... I had hardly any issues with fitness, even hardly any leg burn (!?) especially compared to looking back at my fitness in previous seasons where I was really under muscular. I ride better and stronger: have more weight than previously which I think actually helped. 1 - 2 months before this season started I was running 1-2 miles 2-3 x per week and doing what I'd call light but consistent core work. lots of other factors though but for what it's worth I think running did help me personally.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

4th and 5th day of riding were long and hard, so the legs were a bit shaky and weak on the 6th  






anyway, came back from austria, had another lazy week, but the leg day was very productive and strong. Riding is very good for legs.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I just did 15 body-weight squats on the minute every minute (EMOM) for 10 minutes at the gym. Good little workout. Harder than it should have been but it was 150 squats.


Tomorrow I'm going to do a tabata with battle ropes. Throw in some push ups and pull ups. And call it a week. Hit the slopes on Saturday, just hope it doesn't rain. 


I started eating paleo too. I'm tired of being the fat snowboarder. :crying:

Wish me luck. Seems like I'm always trying to lose weight. Ugh.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I just did 15 body-weight squats on the minute every minute (EMOM) for 10 minutes at the gym. Good little workout. Harder than it should have been but it was 150 squats.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to do a tabata with battle ropes. Throw in some push ups and pull ups. And call it a week. Hit the slopes on Saturday, just hope it doesn't rain.
> ...


I started eating a paleo/keto style diet. No sugar, no bread or pasta, hardly any rice or potatoes, less fruit. More fat, protein and lower carb vegetables. I got interested in the idea thanks to this thread. There's no doubt it works. At 42 years old I've packed on a fair bit of muscle and still dropped over 10 lbs overall. The beer belly is gone (I even cut out beer for a couple of months - straight rum and whisky only). The best side effect is the marked improvement in my otherwise rancid guts - I was in Italy/Switzerland and obviously back on pasta and bread for the week - back to clearing bars within seconds as well. The wife is particularly happy with this aspect. She likes the muscles also.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Add some exhausting leg days with weights to paleo/keto diet and it will be even more effective. After leg day, because legs are the largest muscle group, growth hormone and testosterone increases, just don't kill it with post workout cocktail, eat high in protein and fat foot after an hour or two. Leave the sugar alone.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

For snowboarding your looking for functional strength and endurance things like speed ropes, tire flips and sleds are great.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Marathon training started again last week, am stoked to getting back to running 5 days a week and cross training one(and snowboarding of course) 3 states , 3 mountain marathons(probably several 1\2's and a some 10K fun runs) for 2016 first one in 91 days, ideally I can bag all three under 4 hours.

Treadmill running sucks balls but when there's 5 foot snowbanks and sidewalks covered with snow\ice I don't have much choice, oh well atleast teh riding has been epic this year.

Heading to Targhee+Jackson Hole in March, pretty stoked for that.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I ran 2015 New York City Marathon.
This year, I'm skipping full and just run 4-5 halfs.
Would love to run Chicago Marathon 2017.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Thread digging is an excellent off season training exercise


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

DaveMcI said:


> Thread digging is an excellent off season training exercise


Spammer. Seems there's a weight-loss spam campaign going on right now.


----------

